# Amplificador para guitarra con TDA7294



## tikitakfire (Nov 16, 2006)

Holas! soy nuevo en esto y quiero hacer un amplificador para mi guitarra y encontré este con el TDA7294, pero no se como tengo que conectar mute, o sea... para que funcione mute tengo que conectarlo a 12v? en esa configuración stand-by no funciona, no? cuanta potencia tira? que diferencia hay con el que quiero hacer y con estehttp://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/electronica/100W.htm? si quiero conectarlo como el que tiene dos TDA pero con el PCB que tengo como tengo que hacer? de que tamaño tendría que ser el disipador?

creo que por ahora es todo  espero que me ayuden con esto, adjunto el circuito y el PCB para el eagle


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2006)

rediseñar el PCB o hacer 2 como el que tienes y ponerlos en serie, o cascada como le quieras llamar

tomando un curso de tranferencia de calor... jejeje, no cierto, segun yo en eso no se escatima, el mas grande que tengas....


saludos 
suerte


----------



## MR.F0 (Dic 17, 2006)

Hola, yo arme este amplificador pero con dos TDA7294 de 100 con 0,1% de distorcion o 150W con 10% de distorcion, el mute tenes que conectarlo a los 12V para que funcione, si queres le conectas una llave, este integrado levanta mucha temperatura ponele un buen disipador, suerte.


----------



## Andres-manuel (Abr 9, 2008)

hola! quiero hacer una pregunta, estos 100w no rms!? o si?, quiero saber la potencia en rms.


----------



## Audiorythmics (Abr 9, 2008)

el disipador se calcula aproximadamente unos 10x10 por integrado, que si los trabajas a 40W/50W anda perfecto pero si le exigis mas vas a necesitar un cooler o agrandarle un poco el disipador, pero yo preferentemente le pongo un cooler,


saludos


----------



## maxi1330 (Abr 21, 2008)

D cuanta potencia tiene q ser el parlante para q no c dañe?


----------



## santiago (Abr 21, 2008)

8omhs 80w aprox
4 120w aprox
de paso distorciona un poquito para la guitarra
salu2


----------



## maxi1330 (Abr 21, 2008)

una cosa mas... alguien tiene el circuito de una fuente para este amplificador?


----------



## santiago (Abr 21, 2008)

en el foro ahi miles de fuentes 
nesesitas un transformador de 35v simetricos
un puente de graetz (4 diodos de 6 amperes)
2 capacitores de 4700 uf por 63 v
salu2


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 2, 2008)

En el esquema del datasheet separa las tierras de audio, del mute y stand by y de tension. pero en realidad van todas unidas. Alguien sabe el consumo real q tiene este integrado a maxima potencia? sera de unos 2 Ah? Necesito esta información.


----------



## NeoFireRaziel (May 15, 2008)

Hola qué tal. A ver si te puedo dar una mano, soy nuevo en el foro.

Justamente me estoy haciendo un amplificador de dos canales con ese integrado, las placas ya están probadas, estoy armando todo en una caja ahora.

Te comento lo de las funciones de Mute y Stand By, resumidamente:

Si están ambas conectadas a masa, el integrado está en Stand-By, y si ambas están conectadas a VCC (creo que con VEE es lo mismo) el integrado está encendido por llamarlo de alguna manera.

Osea, la forma fácil de probarlo es mandar las dos a VCC.

Yo cuando lo armé seguí la sugerencia de la hoja de datos (muy buena por cierto) de tener un solo pin para mute / stby. De la mamera que está en la hoja de datos cuando mandás este único pin a VCC el integrado pasa primero a mute y stby, luego muy rápidamente a mute y luego muy rápidamente también a encendido. Esta secuencia está pensada así para evitar que se escuche cualquier transitorio de encendido de la fuente en el parlante.

Yo lo comprobé y funciona muy bien, conecté y desconecté varias veces (el pin de mute / stby, mandándolo a VCC y masa respectivamente) y en el parlante no se escucha ningún transitorio.

Si querés armar el que usas dos TDA, osea el tipo puente tenés que armar un nuevo PCB. Lo tube armado un tiempo pero no me convenció y usé los dos TDA para hacer dos canales separados. Pero tampoco lo probé a fondo como para decir que realmente anda bien o no.

Por otro lado la hoja de datos da varias recomendaciones si se lo va a usar de esa forma, para no exceder la capacidad de corriente de los integrados, por eso no me gusta mucho, pero en fin, es en función de los gustos y necesidades de cada uno.

Por cierto tengo el PCB que yo usé, que ya está probado, pero eso si, yo uso KiCAD, si les interesa avisen que se los paso.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

Los pcb que yo subi tambien funcionana y tienen el mute y el stand by. y tienes razón con respecto a lo de las llaves o interruptores.

aqui lo subo de nuevo para quien no lo tenga, sirve para los tda7293 - 94 - 95 y 96.


----------



## dkns (Jul 17, 2008)

Hola Que tal.. soy nuevo en el foro y...

Bueno mi caso esta asi.. Estoy haciendo este amplificador con el diagrama que viene en el datasheet y ya lo termine, yo hice mi propio pcb y todo esta mas que revisado de que esta bien conectado todo, pero aun asi cuando cuando meto mi señal no se escucha nada a la salida y no hallo el problema de porque

estoy usando una fuente de alimentacion que tambien yo hice con un transformador de 30 volts a 5 ampers que a sus salidas me entrega +-22v 

lo que me confunde es que en algunos diagramas que he hallado en internet viene el pin 4 conectado junto con el 3 que es la entrada, y en el datasheet el pin4 esta a tierra

luego tambien en uno de los comentarios de aqui del foro comentan en que el mute y stand-by  van conectados a + vcc, osea en mi caso seria a los +22v cierto?, pero en el datasheet dice que van conectados a 1.5v        entonces estos es bastante extraño

luego aparte.. al principio cuando arme mi circuito no tenia conectado el stand by ni el mute a nada ni tierra ni voltaje y sin embargo por un rato funciono perfectamente el circuito, lo que si es que el sonido se tardaba mucho tiempo en salir a las bocinas

ojala alguien me pudiera echar la mano con este detalle del stan by y mute y si tienen idea de porque ya no me suena ni cambiando el integrado (que por cierto ya lo hice 2 veces porque se me rompio un pin).

adjunto el diagrama de mi pcb
saludos.


----------



## juanma (Jul 17, 2008)

dkns dijo:
			
		

> estoy usando una fuente de alimentacion que tambien yo hice con un transformador de 30 volts a 5 ampers que a sus salidas me entrega +-22v
> 
> lo que me confunde es que en algunos diagramas que he hallado en internet viene el pin 4 conectado junto con el 3 que es la entrada, y en el datasheet el pin4 esta a tierra
> 
> luego tambien en uno de los comentarios de aqui del foro comentan en que el mute y stand-by  van conectados a + vcc, osea en mi caso seria a los +22v cierto?, pero en el datasheet dice que van conectados a 1.5v        entonces estos es bastante extraño



Bienvenido DKNS!

Primero, de 30Vac cuando los rectificas tenes 22Vcc?

Segundo, respecto a los otros diagramas que andan dando vuelta por la web, anda a lo seguro, el datasheet, sale todo ahi. Por ahi podes llegar a encontrar algo interesante. Encontre el TDA7294 con servo de DC, diseño japones, con fotos del montaje y todo, date una vuelta por el post, buscalo.
Sino, ante la menor duda, buscalo en el foro, si no lo encontras, subilo para poder comentarte sobre ese circuito.

Tercero, sobre conectar los pin a +Vcc, creo que se refieren a "pin" a lo formado por el mismo pin, la resitencia y el capacitor.

En el mismo datasheet, comenta de que podemos variar R o C de manera de variar la contante de tiempo (ese delay que mencionan).

Que no escuches nada puede ser por el tema de los pines (mute y stand by) o por las dos proteccioens que tiene (leelas!), por sobre temperatura y por sobretension o bajatension.
Medi bien la fuente que este dentro de lo dicho en el datasheet, si podes la corriente, 10mA en reposo (sin señal) y fijate queno caliente mucho.

Comentanos como te fue, saludos!


----------



## djmyky (Jul 18, 2008)

una consulta acerca de este amplificador  el mute y stand by nesesaria mente deben de trabajar y si no se les conecta a nada   que pasa vi una placa no conectada  esos  puntos   y  creo que  hay ic falsificados de bajo relieve   hay que saber mas de eso para armarlo  creo yo


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 18, 2008)

hola Dkns yo tengo armado este amplificador hace 2 años ya, y anda excelente! 
Con respecto a los pines de mute y stan by, los conecte como sale en el data sheet, a +Vcc, y no he tenido problemas! Eso sí, le coloque un disipador de pentium 4 y el cooler lo pongo en marcha con un termóstato electrónico, así no anda innecesariamente. Lo uso con un woofer de 10" de 100W rms, y no le sobra nada. Suena muy lindo. Revisa bien la fuente, por qué no entiendo bien los valores que mencionas. Yo le puse un tráfo de 24+24, 6A, y con eso Me queda +35 -35. Suerte y espero que te sirvan de algo estos Datos


----------



## djmyky (Jul 18, 2008)

ok amigo lo probare aver  si me sale como pienso


----------



## dkns (Jul 18, 2008)

vale muchas gracias, entonces eso hare.. pondre el mute y el stand by y a vcc y les comento que sucede


----------



## dkns (Jul 24, 2008)

Que tal.. pues ya estoy aqui para comentarle los resultados.. y son.. que sigue sin funcionar =(..

pero a ver les comento como esta mi diagrama y asi tal vez me puedan decir que esta mal.. 

lo que hice fue que mute y standby los alimento con +Vcc desde la misma entrada de la forma que viene en el datasheet del TDA, ya saben.. con el diodo, capacitores y resistencias de los valores que ahi se indican.. pero NADA... no sale mas que silencio de mi circuito y esto ya me preocupa.

y lo otro que estoy haciendo es que puse un potenciometro de 50k en la entrada de audio para poder regular el volumen, pero si ese fuera el problema entonces porque si sirvio el circuito que arme al principio, ademas de que si podia regular el volumen.. asi que definitivamente no tengo ni idea de que esta pasando  ...

les volvere a adjuntar la imagen mi pcb y agradecere enormemente que alguien que ya haya armado el circuito como viene en el datasheet y que le haya funcionado lo cheque porfavor porque no se que mas hacer..

bueno de antemano gracias..


----------



## juanma (Jul 24, 2008)

DKNS, hace unas semana termine el TDA7294 y lo puse como lo hiciste vos y me anduvo sin problema, revisalo bien, no hay muchos componentes.
El primero que arme lo alimente al revez y no se dan una idea la de humo que salia   
En la otra anduvo perfecto.

Como dije antes fijate las protecciones, que no lo estes sobre alimentando o por debajo de la tension minima o la temperatura o en corto la salida.

Saludos!


----------



## dkns (Jul 24, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> DKNS, hace unas semana termine el TDA7294 y lo puse como lo hiciste vos y me anduvo sin problema, revisalo bien, no hay muchos componentes.
> El primero que arme lo alimente al revez y no se dan una idea la de humo que salia
> En la otra anduvo perfecto.
> 
> ...




Que tal juanma, lo que no se es a que te refieres con las protecciones? o las protecciones son justamente eso que comentas de la tension minima y eso?..

porque ninguna la estoy cometiendo, estoy alimentando con +-22v, nada ha explotado ni sacado chispas por algun corto, la temperatura no se ha levantado puesto que le puse un disipador de buen tamaño con un "ventilador" o "cooler" como le llaman, y no tampoco la salida en corto

algo que queria preguntar es si influira el grosor del cable que utilizo?.. tanto el de entrada como el de la salida son delgados, y los de alimentacion son medianamente gruesos


----------



## juanma (Jul 25, 2008)

Las protecciones a las que me refieron son las que tiene el TDA adentro, estan en el datasheet.
Si estas dentro de lo correcto, enctonces no se.

Hay cosas que pueden parecer obvias pero siempre se nos pasan por alto.

-Medi la continuidad en todos los cables, capaz que la entrada no quedo bien conectda o la salida.
-Que no te haya quedado ningun hilito de cobre o estaño entre las pistas
-Que funcione el altavoz   

Lo mas obvio que se te ocurra, siempre vamos a lo complicado, si algo no anda ya lo estamos desarmando, pero capaz que es el enchufe que se desconecto (experiencia propia   )

Sino comprate otro integrado o medi que ninguna resistencia este abierta o en corto.

Exitos!


----------



## dkns (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola que tal.. gracias por la ayuda pero creo que ya encontre el problema.. 

se me ocurrio medir cuanto me estaba entregando mi fuente y resultada que en el positivo estaba dando 20v y en el negativo 19v , lo cual obviamente es insuficiente para alimentar el circuito..

entonces me puse a llamar a las tiendas de electronica y de la ciudad y resulta que no tienen transformadores de mayor voltaje ni amperaje que el que ya tengo

por ello se me ocurre preguntar.. puedo sumar los voltajes de 2 transformadores independientes?

porque tengo un transformadorr de una fuente que hice hace tiempo, y ese transformadorr es de 48v a 2Amperes entonces si encuentro una forma de sumarselo a mi transformador de 30v a 5amperes, entonces quedaria perfecto..

vaya entonces lo que me gustaria saber si es posible hacer y si si ver si alguien me puede decir como hacerlo es..

¿si puedo sumar tanto el voltaje como la corriente de los 2 transformadores o almenos el voltaje? 

si me dicen que si y como lo puedo hacer.. me haran una sonrisa de oreja a oreja jejeje..

saludos y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola dkns, para hacer lo que decís con los tráfos si se puede hacer. Lo primero que tendrías que hacer es fijar las 2 tensiones iguales, esto sería por lo que veo en 30V cada una. Luego tendrías que conectar el + de una con el - de la otra. Esta unión sería tu nueva tierra o masa. Quedando en los extremos un.+ y un -, siendo estos tus terminales a conectar. Así te estarían quedando los +/- 30 que estarías necesitando. Suerte


----------



## dkns (Jul 26, 2008)

hola Diego, gracias por tu ayuda, pero la vdd no me quedo muy claro por lo siguiente..

yo ya tengo una fuente armada con su puente de diodos, sus capacitores para eliminar rizo y todo eso... y tengo otro trasformador que igual esta armado con su puente de diodos para separar en posivito y negativo el voltaje, por lo tanto lo que tengo son 2 fuentes de DC una que me entrega +20 y -20 y otra que me entrega +30 y -30

y ahora te explico lo que ya he probado hacer...

primero junte las tierras de los 2 y su positivo con posivito y negativo con negavito, y a la salida lo que obtuve fueron +30v y -30v, osea que se podria decir que entonces si aumento, pero lo que no se es si las corrientes de los transformadores se sumaron o se restaron o que paso.. 

en si no se como medir la corriente que me esta entregando mi fuente

y bueno aun asi segui probando conectando de otras formas los transformadores y nada, en todas las demas formas de conectarlos media menos de 30, creo que lo que hice fue conectarlos en paralelo cierto?

bueno si me pudieran decir como medir la corriente que me esta entregando mi fuente para saber si ya usarla asi o de que otra forma porfavor

y por cierto algo que si note esque se calentaban mas rapido los transformadores al conectarlos asi


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 26, 2008)

Hola dkns. Si esa conexión es paralelo, lo cual no se aconseja ya que no son iguales. Para que te des una idea, estas conectando enfrentadas 2 fuentes con una diferencia de potencial de 10 volt, esto te genera una circulación de corriente elevada, desde la mayor a la menor. Por eso es que calientan los tráfos. Tene cuidado que podés dañar el puente de diodos. Revisando el datasheet del integrado, vi que la mínima tensión de funcionamiento es de +/- 10v. Por lo tanto debería de funcionar, obviamente no lograrías sacar la máxima potencia, pero tendría que andar. 
Me ha pasado con circuitos integrados TDA que no funcionaban, pero era porque no eran buenos, anque fueran nuevos venían fallados de fábrica. Así reclame en casa de ventas y me lo reconocieron. Porque si vamos a lo que es, no hay muchos componentes que revisar. Pero es claro que no te reconocen estos dispositivos por el riesgo de que se queman si no los manipulas debidamente, pero yo tuve suerte porque ya habían tenido quejas con anterioridad. Yo te diría que probes bien todas las continuidades entre los componentes. Y si no aparece nada, conseguí otro integrado, pero que sea de un proveedor distinto. Ahora mi internet anda mal, sino te adjunto el diseño de mi placa para que la vieras. Pero es que te tiene que funcionar. Y te vuelvo a decir que con tu fuente tendría que funcionar. Sino proba con la otra de 30 pero siempre solas, no las sigas conectando en paralelo porque podés dañar algo. Suerte!


----------



## dkns (Jul 28, 2008)

Que tal Diego, muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda, vale pues si ojala me pudieras mostrar tu placa para comparar con la mia..

y con respecto al integrado.. de hecho he cambiado el integrado 3 veces asi que ya se me haria mucho que fuese por eso..

y de la fuente.. una pregunta.. si pudiera conseguir un transformador del mismo voltaje pero menor amperaje y conectarlos en paralelo.. exactamente que es lo que sucederia?..

se suman los voltajes y las corrientes? o solo los voltajes? o que?

bueno seguire checando mi circuito e informaciónrmare lo que suceda..

y gracias por todo, que estes bien.


----------



## santiago (Jul 28, 2008)

en paralelo se suman los amperajes, en serie se suman los voltages

saludos


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola DKNS. Asi es, em serie se suman los voltajes y en paralelo las corrientes. Pero para que no tengas Problemas, deberian ser ambas identicas, de lo contrario habrian circulacion de corriente entre ellas. Pero primero es lo primero y no te compliques todavia con el tema Fuente, ya que con la que tenes te deberia de andar perfectamente. Primero veamos por que no te funciona y luego probemos con las fuentes. 

El tema Integrado Fallado, es algo que ami  me paso, por eso te lo cuento. y de la unica manera que podes descartalo es conseguir de otro proveedor, ya que todo ese lote podria haber venido fallado Con un TDA 1010, me paso, probe 5 en total y no me andaban, cuando en realidad ya habia armado otros con anterioridad y me andubieron fenomeno. Probando en distintos lados, me di cuenta que eran los integrados, por eso te hago enfasis en este tema.

Ahora pruebo si puedo adjuntar los archivos. Suerte Un abrazo!


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 28, 2008)

alguien armo este circuito? 

http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/electronica/100W.htm

el d los 2 tda conectados en puente? funciona?


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola maxi1330, mira el pequeño problema es que en esa configuración los integrados trabajan muy al límite de las corrientes máximas, miralo en el datasheet, y saca tus conclusiones. De funcionar, funciona, pero no le vas a poder sacar mucha más potencia que en la configuración individual, por qué la distorsión sube mucho, y el pico de corriente también. Tene cuidado. Suerte


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 28, 2008)

ok... gracias.. 
voy a probar.. d ultima armo 2 amplificador individuales..


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 28, 2008)

Tuve un problema con el circuito... lo arme todo tal cual esta en el circuito.. la fuente anda todo bien me da +/- 24.7v 5A.. pero al encenderlo se quema el capacitor de 2200uF conectado en el pin (-).. la polaridad esta bn.. lo q si me parece q hice muy finas las pistas d los pines (+) y (-). no creo pero. por eso puede ser?


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola maxi1330, si no es la polarídad, revisaste la tensión máxima del capacitor?


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 28, 2008)

es d 35v el capacitor.. :S


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 28, 2008)

Si podés proba con uno de 50 sino debe de ser la polaridad. Recorda que por ser la rama negativa, el capacitor debe quedar con el + en la tierra, y el menos al negativo de la fuente. Sino es tensión es polarídad, son los únicos factores que pueden romper un capacitor. Suerte


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 28, 2008)

bueno..gracias.. 
pruebo con uno d 50v.. y voy a revisar d nuevo el circuito x las dudas..


----------



## el teje (Jul 28, 2008)

hola. alguno tiene algun circuito de 1fuente para este amplificador? me mate buscando y no encontre ninguno. gracias


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 28, 2008)

yo la arme con un transformador d 18 + 18 v  5A.. 
un puente rectidicador d 8 A
4 capacitores de 4700uF x 50V
 y me tira +/-24.7v


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 28, 2008)

Proba con esa de 18+18, y el máximo sin problema es de 24+24 que obtenes alrededor de 35 por rama. Suerte


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 28, 2008)

si, esta mal en el circuito, fijate que esta invertido. ahora me di cuenta. Es eso cambiale la polaridad y problema solucionado!


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 28, 2008)

sii.. es verdad.. no me habia dado cuenta.. gracias..


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 28, 2008)

Máxi, me equivoque! Mil perdones. Me confundió la nomenclatura utilizada en ese esquema, está bien polarizado, revisalo de todas formas en tu pcb, pero el circuito eléctrico esta bien y disculpas de nuevo por mi gran error.


----------



## maxi1330 (Jul 28, 2008)

jaja.. si.. en el pcb lo tenia invertido.. en el esquema esta bien.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Jul 28, 2008)

Bueno, me alegro que todo saliera bien entonces! Después contame como anduvo el amplificador. Saludos, un abrazo


----------



## dkns (Ago 3, 2008)

Diego_eliasv dijo:
			
		

> Hola DKNS. Asi es, em serie se suman los voltajes y en paralelo las corrientes. Pero para que no tengas Problemas, deberian ser ambas identicas, de lo contrario habrian circulacion de corriente entre ellas. Pero primero es lo primero y no te compliques todavia con el tema Fuente, ya que con la que tenes te deberia de andar perfectamente. Primero veamos por que no te funciona y luego probemos con las fuentes.
> 
> El tema Integrado Fallado, es algo que ami  me paso, por eso te lo cuento. y de la unica manera que podes descartalo es conseguir de otro proveedor, ya que todo ese lote podria haber venido fallado Con un TDA 1010, me paso, probe 5 en total y no me andaban, cuando en realidad ya habia armado otros con anterioridad y me andubieron fenomeno. Probando en distintos lados, me di cuenta que eran los integrados, por eso te hago enfasis en este tema.
> 
> Ahora pruebo si puedo adjuntar los archivos. Suerte Un abrazo!




Que tal diego.. acabo de checar y comparar el diagrama que adjuntaste con el mio y solo haye 2 variaciones con el mio...

la primera que usaste el mute y el stand by por separado y yo hice la configuracion con el diodo para ponerlos juntos.. no se en que tanto cambie con eso.. supongo que les pusiste un switch a cada uno? o a los 2 les conectaste +V  directos?..

y en segunda que el capacitor que va a la pata 9 lo colocaste con polarizacion inversa a la que viene en la hoja de datos del integrado, es esto correcto? o a la hora de armar lo cambiaste?..

de ahi en fuera tengo lo mismo, y oye por curiosidad que programa usas para hacer tus pcb's? porque yo he utilizado protel y pcb wizard pero generalmente le cuesta rutearme al 100%

y otra pregunta el diagrama que me adjuntaste si lo quisiera usar, no esta invertido para que a la hora de planchar en placa quede al derecho verdad?

bueno sin mas por el momento.. gracias..


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola dkns. Con respecto al capacitor es así, me quedó invertido así que lo corregi en el pcb. Al igual que con el mute y el stand by los junte con los diodos. Si todo está igual no queda otra posibilidad entonces que sean lo queridos integrados que vengan fallados. 

El programa que uso es el eagle, pero el ruteo lo hago siempre manual, ya que no se logran los resultados esperados en modo automático. Después lo exporto y lo limpio un poquito con el paint y tarea terminada. Y la verdad que en automático no creo que podas obtener el 100% en ningún progama y que quede como uno quiere. Ha! Y el pcb esta del lado de los componentes, es decir sin invertir, así lo imprimis directo para transferirlo. Suerte dkns con este amplificador y espero que pronto te funcione saludos!


----------



## maxi1330 (Ago 4, 2008)

Diego_eliasv el amplificador me anduvo espectacular..
era ese capacitor q tenia invertido en le pcb x lo q no andaba..
amplifica muy bn.. y no hace nada d ruido..
el amplificador es supuestamente de 100w rms, pero tengo un parlante de 80rms.. 
c lo aguanta o tiene q ser si o si d 100 para arriba?


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola maxi  que bueno que anduvo! Como podrás oír, suena muy muy bien realmente. 
Con respecto al parlante, ojo, por se si has usado la configuración puente, te tira los 100 rms! Yo te diría que observes el desplazamiento del cono, ya que no debe ser muy grande, sino se descona. Y  si pudieras en algún momento luego de usarlo un rato, revisa la temperatura del imán, porque te puedo asegurar que si esta excigudo, se va a calentar considerablemente. Y si esto pasa se te funde la bobina! Felicidades y a despertar a los vecinos! Je je! Saludos máxi!


----------



## dkns (Ago 8, 2008)

Diego_eliasv dijo:
			
		

> Hola dkns. Con respecto al capacitor es así, me quedó invertido así que lo corregi en el pcb. Al igual que con el mute y el stand by los junte con los diodos. Si todo está igual no queda otra posibilidad entonces que sean lo queridos integrados que vengan fallados.
> 
> El programa que uso es el eagle, pero el ruteo lo hago siempre manual, ya que no se logran los resultados esperados en modo automático. Después lo exporto y lo limpio un poquito con el paint y tarea terminada. Y la verdad que en automático no creo que podas obtener el 100% en ningún progama y que quede como uno quiere. Ha! Y el pcb esta del lado de los componentes, es decir sin invertir, así lo imprimis directo para transferirlo. Suerte dkns con este amplificador y espero que pronto te funcione saludos!



Que Tal diego.. pues tengo buenas y no tan buenas noticias..  la buena es que descubri el problema de mi circuito el cual era que a la hora de imprimir no tenia mirror mi diagrama y por lo tanto todo estaba al reves, pero ya volvi a hacer mi placa bien y ya funciono   !.. 

conecte el mute y stand by a un interruptor y no hace absolutamente nada, el interrutor tiene en un extremo voltaje y en el otro extremo esta al aire, sera que lo debo de poner a tierra para que al oprimir el switch sece el sonido?.. 

bueno y la no tan buena noticia es que no tiene  casi nada de volumen      ... lo extraño es que la primera vez que lo arme y que funciono por un rato no podia ni subirle todo el volumen por miedo a revetar las bocinas y esta vez un celular tiene mas volumen que las bocinas.. que podra ser?


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 8, 2008)

Hola dqns! Bueno, veo que has avanzado, eso me alegra mucho. Bueno vamos por parte:

En primer lugar con respecto al interruptór, es de 3 polos? De ser así, en el punto central conectas la unión entre mute y stand by, y a los extremos + y - vcc respectivamente. Si queres sacarte la duda dejalo un rato con la conexión al aire y debería de parar luego de un rato. Tene en cuenta que tenes capacitores conectados, y estos mantienen la energía almacenada un buen rato. 
En segundo lugar, cuando lo pruebas por primera vez, que anduvo bien, lo tenías con disipador de calor colocado? Sino seguro que se te daño la etapa de potencia interna del integrado. Otra posibilidad es que si has usado este mismo integrado con el diseño incorrecto de la placa, se pueden haber dañado, a raíz de polaridades invertidas por ejemplo. 
Otra cosa que podés revisar es la fuente. Ahora si juega un papel importante el nivel de tensión y corriente que posee. 
Revisa bien todas las soldaduras, para descartar un falso contacto. 
Bueno amigo seguí con estos pasos y contame como te fue. Un abrazo y suerte!


----------



## dkns (Ago 9, 2008)

Diego_eliasv dijo:
			
		

> Hola dqns! Bueno, veo que has avanzado, eso me alegra mucho. Bueno vamos por parte:
> 
> En primer lugar con respecto al interruptór, es de 3 polos? De ser así, en el punto central conectas la unión entre mute y stand by, y a los extremos + y - vcc respectivamente. Si queres sacarte la duda dejalo un rato con la conexión al aire y debería de parar luego de un rato. Tene en cuenta que tenes capacitores conectados, y estos mantienen la energía almacenada un buen rato.
> En segundo lugar, cuando lo pruebas por primera vez, que anduvo bien, lo tenías con disipador de calor colocado? Sino seguro que se te daño la etapa de potencia interna del integrado. Otra posibilidad es que si has usado este mismo integrado con el diseño incorrecto de la placa, se pueden haber dañado, a raíz de polaridades invertidas por ejemplo.
> ...




Que tal Diego, gracias por tu ayuda.. efectivamente es de 3 polos mi interruptor.. cuando esta sin oprimir esta haciendo contacto con + Vcc, y dices que al oprimirlo en el otro extremo debe tener - Vcc.. lo probare entonces asi..

y del integrado no creo que sea eso puesto que siempre le he puesto disipador con un ventilador directo para mantenerlo enfriado y aparte de todo como tenia 3 integrados y en el que estaba invertido mi diagrama solo use uno.. entonces ahorita ocupe los otros 2 que estaban nuevos

y de la tension pues si efectivamente lo que se me hace raro es que ocupe la misma fuente la primera vez... lo unico que le cambie fue el puente de diodos por uno de mas amperaje pero eso no creo que influya en eso.. la fuente como ya he comentado anteriormente me entrega +- 20 Vcc, lo que no se es como medir la corriente que me entrega.. para var si efectivamente me da los 5 que deberia, vaya si se que para medir corriente se tiene que abrir el circuito peeero.. como habro el cto en la placa =S=S=S jeje entonces no se me ocurre como

y bueno algo de lo que tengo duda es.. si voy a hacer 2 placas independientes para que sea estereo y las alimento con esa misma fuente, la corriente no va a alcanzar verdad?, asi que estariamos regresando el antiguo caso de como levantar la corriente de mi fuente, estaba pensando que con transistores o con TIP, pero hasta donde se generalmente se utilizan para amplificar corrientes pequeñas, o tambien se pueden grandes?

jejeje sorry yo ya estoy queriendo solucionar todo de golpe.. las cosas paso a paso.. bueno estamos en contacto y gracias de nuevo.. ciao


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 9, 2008)

Amigo dqns, debo hacerte un par de aclaraciones.
En primer lugar para medir corriente necesitas conectar un amperimetro en serie con en circuito, esto se logra simplemente desconectando el cable de + vcc por ejemplo y conectarlo al + del amperimetro o multimetro y el - o común e la entrada + vcc de la placa. Así estarás midiendo la corriente que consume tu circuito. Pero tenes que tener en cuenta que si tu circuito consume 2 amperes no podés darle más que lo mismo que consume. La corriente es a demanda de la carga. 
Con respecto a conectar transistores es inútil para esta aplicación por el mismo motivo que te mencione anteriormente. Una forma de evaluar si tu fuente esta muy limitada en corriente es medir la tensión, así si esta baja u oscila cuando empieza a aumentar el nivel de salida, es motivo de que es chica en corriente y además se empieza a escuchar mal el sonido. 
Y si tu idea es alimentar las 2 etapas con esa sola fuente, puedo asegurarte que te va a quedar chica, tene en cuenta que la potencia de la fuente debe ser superior en almenos un 30% al del amplificador, así si el amplificador ronda los 70W la fuente debe ser de por lo menos 90W, y si tu fuente es de +/-20 5A, son 100W, con lo cual solamente podrías alimentar una sola etapa. 
Mucha suerte y teneme al tanto de tus avances!


----------



## dkns (Ago 10, 2008)

Que tal diego, te comento que hice lo que me dijiste para medir la corriente con mi multimetro y me indicaba .057A en el display, pero no tiene sentido esa lectura, y pense que alomejor estaba haciendo mal el contacto y quitaba una punta y ya se ponia en ceros el multimetro, la volvia a poner y volvia marcarme .057, la vdd no entiendo esa lectura..

y luego lo que si sigo sin hayar es que es lo que sucede con lo del volumen, estoy alimentado solo un circuito asi que queda descartado que por estar alimentando 2 circuitos no alcance la corriente o el voltaje, y otra cosa muy extraña es que el integrado se sobre calienta en extremo, le puse un disipador mas grande que el de la primera vez y el ventilador y aun asi esta muy caliente.. y en cambio aquella vez que funciono y que casi reventaba la bocina con el disipador mas pequeño y el mismo ventilador se mantenia casi frio el integrado..

de verdad que todo esta muy raro y no se me ocurre que pueda ser..

y con respecto a lo de la fuente insuficiente para los 2 circuitos ya investigue donde puedo mandar a hacer un transformadorr a mis necesidades, falta ver en cuanto sale, lo que si es qe tendre que cambiar toda mi fuente porque todos los capacitores son solo de 50volts y hasta donde se de preferencia el voltaje que este pasando por ellos debe ser menor al que soportan, enfin..

estamos en contacto.. aahh y por cierto.. si gustas llamame por mi verdadero nombre.. Manuel jeje.. y gracias por toda la ayuda deveras


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 10, 2008)

Hola Manuel! En primer lugar aclararte lo de la medición de vcc. Esto sería una forma indirecta de medir el consumo del circuito, ya que tenes que saber que el producto potencia es constante, ósea que si tu circuito consume mucha corriente, te baja la tensión. Así por ejemplo si hicieras un cortocircuito en la fuente la tensión cae prácticamente a 0 voltios y obviamente la corriente idealmente sería infinita. Esto sería en un plano netamente teórico. Esa sería una forma de medir indirectamente las condiciones de funcionamiento de la fuente. 
Ahora me llama poderosamente la atensión el hecho de que caliente tanto tu integrado, con un nivel de corriente tan bajo. Ahí hay algo que está fallando de seguro. 
Además es cierto lo que dices con respecto a la tensión de los capacitores, pero si son de 50V, estas sobrado. Si estas usando 20 por rama. Ahora me surge una pregunta, que tipo de configuración has usado en tu fuente? 
Y si puedes revisar cuidadosamente tu circuito, o pide a algún conocido en electrónica que te revise las conexiones, ya que sucede frecuentemente que nos cuesta encontrar errores propios, muchas veces se solicita a otra persona que chequee y te puedo asegurar que da buenos resultados. 
Si te calienta mucho, se puede deber a algún corto en la salida, revisa bien las soldaduras, y como que ya no quedan muchas cosas más por ver. Bueno espero tener buenas novedades pronto. Suerte un abrazo!


----------



## dkns (Ago 10, 2008)

Que tal Diego..  oye estube checando y hay un detalle que a mi no me parece que precisamente que sea ese el problema pero al mismo tiempo pueeede que fuese..  ya vez que en la entrada en la pata 3 del integrado es la entrada de audio y que lleva un capacitor de .47uF o lo que es lo mismo 470nF..  bueno ese capacitor en la hoja de dados lo marca como sin polaridad, pero la vdd no lo pude conseguir asi, solo lo consegui con polaridad(algo poco comun en capacitancias tan pequeñas), entonces usando mi logica coloque el capacitor en el lado positivo hacia la entrada de señal, y el lado negativo  conectado a la pata 3 del integrado, tu como vez?.. 

y con respecto a lo de la corriente y el voltaje si efectivamente cuando lo enciendo y le subo todo el volumen (el cual es muy bajo)  el volaje de mi fuente vaja a oscilar entre los 18 y 19Volts.. y consumiendo la corriente que te mencioné..

oye y disculpa, me mencionas algo de un corto en la salida.. pero por mas simple que esto paresca de comprender, tengo una duda.. 

para empezar supongo te refieres a mi salidad de audio, y con corto pues a que este haciendo contacto tierra con la pista de salida de audio? porque si es asi pues tambien queda descartado, puesto que antes de echarlo a andar cheque continuidad en todos lados, lo que si creo es que todo el volumen que no estoy recibiendo se esta llendo en ese sobre calentamiento del integrado, por lo que quiero hacerte una pregunta..  el integrado solo se sobrecalienta por causa de un corto en el circuito o hay mas motivos por que se pueda sobre calentar no sabes?


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 11, 2008)

Manu, en primer lugar esa oscilación de la fuente no es crítica para nada, es un valor típico. Ahora si oscilara entre 20 y 14v eso sí ya sería crítico. 
Con respecto ha ese capacitor lo que has hecho esta bien, pero para mejor y descartar que fuese ese el motivo de la falla, te sugeriria que conectaras 2 capacitores en serie pero en contrapólaridad, y del doble de capacidad, así obtenes como resultado uno equivalente y no polarizado. Ósea conecta 2 de 1uf en serie con sus negativos juntos así obtenes uno de 0.5uf. 
En todas tus suposiciones de mi explicación anterior, han sido correctas, por lo tanto me entendiste lo que quería explicarte. 
Por lo general casi siempre el motivo de calentamiento en los integrados es la alta disipación de potencia, y si la v es constante, es sin duda un aumento de corriente lo que te genera el aumento de potencia disipada. Lo que si puede variar la causa, si bien puede ser la salida de audio, pero puede ser algún otro problema. 
Por casualidad habrás probado tu caja acústica con otro sistema de audio? Esto sería para descartar de que se halla dañado en ese momento que anduvo bien y que mensionaste que parecían que se iban a volar! Recorda que preferentemente debe ser de una impedancia de 8 ohms y si es menor podés estar haciendo que se active el circuito de protección que posee el integrado. 
Otra cosa revisa el capacitor que va a la salida y el pin 6, ya que este és importantísimo para la realimentación del circuito, y me pasó en una oportunidad que cambie de impreso que no me quedo bien soldado y se me escuchaba bajo y muy feo. Revisa la polaridad y tensión, este tendría que ser de no menos de 50v. Espero que puedas encontrar pronto la causa de la falla así podrás disfrutar de lo bueno que funciona! Vamos amigo no bajes los brazos y espero novedades. Suerte


----------



## dkns (Ago 11, 2008)

Que tal Diego! te comunico con mucha alegria que ya encontre el problema, lo arregle y mi amplificador ya suena a reventar y mi integrado se mantiene fresco como lechuga                        ...


bueno el problema era la resistencia de 22K que va de la pata 14 a la 2, la tenia en serie con el capacitor de 22uF  entre la pata 6 y la 14.. enfin ya todo esta bien..

ahora solo tengo que ver lo de la fuente mas potente, aunque oye ahora que ya funciona me puse a medir cuando corriente consumia y me sigue marcando muy poca corriente.. ya no es .057A pero si me mide .2A.. no se tu que opinas de esto, vaya si realmente consume tan poca corriente entonces casi casi podria estar alimentando varios circuitos con la misma fuente..

no sera que son 2A lo que esta consumiendo?  porque vaya mi multimetro es de buena marca y no creo que me este dando mala lectura pero si se me hace raro, y lo curioso es que ni subiendo todo el volumen aumenta el consumo de corriente, que puedes comentarme a cerca de esto amigo?

bueno agradeciendo enormemente por toda tu ayuda, voy a seguirle a esto.. voy a alambrar el control de volumen con un potenciometro doble de 50k y listo


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 11, 2008)

Que bueno Manuel! Me alegro enormemente que ya lo pudieras solucionar, costó pero los frutos están a la vista!  
Si tu multimetro es de buena marca y lo tienes bien conectado y en la escala correcta, seguramente se debe al siguiente efecto: todos los equipos digitales para poder mostrar la lectura utilizan conversores analogico digitales, los cuales tienen una demora en tomar la lectura y mostrarla. Ahora si analizamos el sonido, vemos que no es estable para nada, y aparecen picos de corriente demasiados rápidos y que el multimetro no puede medir. Esto sería más sencillo de observar con un instrumento analogico o de aguja, el cual podría representar mejor las variaciones de corriente. 
Para tener una idea muy improvisada para saber si esta trabajando con algo de excigencia sería que pongas a funcionar tu equipo y luego de un rato toca con cuidado la estructura del transformador, si esta es soportable al tacto, és decir que está trabajando muy "libiano" o con poca excigencia, si lo tocas y se siente caliente a tal punto que luego de unos segundos parece quemar, se podría decir que está trabajando al máximo, y si apenas lo tocas te quema! Seguro que está sobreexcigido y pronto se quemará. De esta manera podrás intuitivamente saber las condiciones de trabajo de tu transformadorr. 
De todas maneras siempre ten en cuenta que la relación de potencia P= V*I, con esto sí observas en la hojas de datos del integrado, y si lo estas alimentando con +/-20V la potencia rondaría en unos 25W más o menos, de ahí se podría estimar una corriente pico máxima de 1.25A lo cual sería lógico según tus mediciones. Ahora si puedes alimentarlo con los 35 recomendados para su máximo rendimiento ahí te voy a querer ver que haces! Con tanta potencia.... Jeje. Mucha suerte amigo Manuel y felicidades por tu logro!


----------



## dkns (Ago 11, 2008)

Muchas gracias por todo diego, oye solo una cuestion mas.. tu como estas alimentando tus amplificador?, con una fuente independiente para cada uno, o con un solo transformadorr de mucho amperaje y y voltaje o como? de que valor es tu transformadorr?


----------



## santiago (Ago 11, 2008)

no me quiero meter jaja pero es lo mismo un transformador de 35v 6A que 2 transformadores de 35v 3A

pero si dispones de 2 y te gusta todo modular armalo con 2 jeje se te quemo algo le seguis dando con el otro, pero si el amplificador es en bridge (puente) te conviene usar un transformador

saludos


----------



## dkns (Ago 11, 2008)

que tal santixman no no es en bridge, son por separado pero tengo un transformador muy pequeño entonces  quiero saber de que valor debe seguir el transformadorr o los transformadores que necesito para alimentar los 2 integrados, principalmente de cuanto amperaje porque lo dificil de conseguir es la corriente alta en un solo transformadorr


----------



## santiago (Ago 11, 2008)

yo calculo que con un transformador de 35v 3A te tiene que dar toda la potencia, y de paso te quede un poquito de sobra que nunca sobra jeje, pero yo yongo andando uno con 2 A y anda a full , en 4omhs me tira 113.7W sin distorcionar

saludos


----------



## dkns (Ago 11, 2008)

oye osea que con los 5 amperes de  mi transformadorr es suficiente para alimentar 2 integrados?


----------



## santiago (Ago 11, 2008)

que voltage tira?
si es menos que +-35 te va a anda a menos potencia, sino a full, pwro con 5 amperes te tienen que andar los dos

saludos


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 11, 2008)

Sólo tengo un solo amplificador ya que lo diseñe para la computadora, y lo uso como subwoofer, así que las notas de baja frecuencia estremecen mi cuarto! Jeje. El transformadorr que utilice es de 24+24 y 4A, así rectificados me quedan 35 por rama y anda perfecto para un solo canal. Siempre es mejor que sobre un poco de corriente en vez de que falte, ya que si es insuficiente, lo notaras en la calidad del sonido, ya que cuando viene una nota de baja frecuencia se escucha distorcionado, como si estuviera "sucio".
Eso de usar una fuente individual por cada amplificador o una para ambos, queda a tu criterio, ahí debes evaluar los costos de los componentes, tamaño del tráfo, gabinete etc etc etc. Además ten en cuenta que si se te daña el tráfo y tienes los 2 amplificador conectados, te quedas sin equipo. Encambio si lo usas por separado independizás por completo el funcionamiento de uno con respecto al otro. Vuelvo a repetir eso queda a tu gusto. Analiza ventajas y contras de las distintas posibilidades. Me he elegrado mucho el ver que ya estás en carrera con el amplificador y espero que puedas disfrutar de lo maravilloso que es sonido! Un abrazo amigo Manuel, espero que mis comentarios te hallan sido de utilidad, y estamos en contacto!suerte!


----------



## santiago (Ago 11, 2008)

tambien esta la de que se le muere un canal y le sigue dando con el otro
 para mi son mejores 2 transformadores de paso queda mas modular

saludos


----------



## dkns (Ago 11, 2008)

si efectivamente es de menos de 35 es de + - 20 v a 5A.. pero bien checare eso gracias santixman


----------



## dkns (Ago 11, 2008)

Vale muchisimas gracias diego por tu ayuda, y claro por aqui andaremos con mas proyectos.. cuidate y estamos en contacto


----------



## dkns (Ago 13, 2008)

Que tal amigos, regreso desafortunadamente con un nuevo problema, ya termine de armar todo mi amplificador ya conecte todo, ya probe todo de todo..

y el problema es que en cuanto enciendo el circuito se escucha un terrible zumbido en mis bocinas como tipo estatica o algo asi, ya movi todos los cables para ver si alomejor hubiese un falso y nada el zumbido sigue ahi reprodusca o no reprodusca musica, solo el echo de que encenderlo..

saben si tiene que ver con la fuente, transformador o algo?

bueno espero puedan echarme la mano en esto y gracias.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola amigo Manuel. Probablemente ese ruido sea producto de mal contacto en la señal de entrada de tu amplificador. Asegurate de que las masas de las entradas estén bien conectadas a la masa de la fuente. Ese es el motivo principal de ruido en amplificador. Saludos!


----------



## dkns (Ago 13, 2008)

Que tal Diego!, muchas gracias efectivamente eso era.. aunque  cuando cambie el cableado de uno de los integrados los conecte mal, hice corto en la entrada y ahora ya no me suena nada, crees que se haya quemado el integrado solo por poner los cables de la entrada en corto?

porque el otro integrado si sigue funcionando todo normal


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola Manuel. Si el corto fue directamente entre los cables de entrada, no debería de haber afectado tu circuito. Si pudiera haber dañado tu fuente de señal ese corto. Inverti los canales, derecho izquierdo así descartas esa posibilidad. Si ese canal sigue sin funcionar lo es entonces que se dañó la entrada. Proba eso y contame. Un abrazo


----------



## dkns (Ago 14, 2008)

Hola Diego.. ya los inverti y nada, sigue el mismo silencio en ese integrado mientras que el otro le ponga el canal que le ponga sigue sonando, y esque si ala hora de soltar los cables de la entrada al potenciometro puse entrada de audio junto con tierra y la tierra de audio ps a entrada de audio, vaya me confundi terriblemente como todos eran color negro =S=S=S.. y apartir de ahi, voy a ir a comprar otro integrado para cambiarlo y si sigue sin sonar entonces si no tendre ni gota de idea de que pueda ser=S=S, de todos modos gracias y cualquier cosa te comento, vale?


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 14, 2008)

Si los invertiste, y sigue sin sonar esa placa... es muy probable que se alla muerto el integrado. Y bueno proba con otro y tiene que funcionar. Si por esas casualidades no funciona, revisa bien todos los cables. No sea cosa que se hallan cortado o desoldados los de salida o no te funcione por la conexion del mute o standby. 

Suerte y saludos Manuel!


----------



## dkns (Ago 14, 2008)

Que tal diego!, te comento que efectivamente era el integrado, lo cambie y asunto arreglado, pero que sensible no? un corto en la entrada y se muere el integrado, lo que si me esta costando trabajo es quitarle el ruido de las bocinas porque por mas justito que ponga los cables soldados al potenciometro, siempre le queda un poc de falso y el cuero de plastico se va aflojando dejando al descubierto el cobre y comenzando a hacer ruido,  pero si ya vi que ese es el problema...

algun consejo para esto amigo?

bueno estamos en contacto.. que estes bien!.. Ciao


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 15, 2008)

Hola amigo Manuel, me alegro que hallas podido resolver el inconveniente. No se si ya has colocado todo tu equipo en un contenedor metálico. Es lo mejor para disminuir el ruido eléctrico, ya que esta caja la conectas a masa o tierra como le llames, entonces te "absorve" mucho esos ruidos parásitos. 
De hacerlo tenen mucho cuidado ya que si no has aislado adecuadamente el disipador de calor del integrado, se te puede dañar por que este queda conectado a -vcc, y haces un corto por intermedio del integrado, y ahí se te muere de nuevo. 
De todas formas es extraño que se meta tanto ruido en el circuito. Deberías probar con otra fuente de señal, otro equipo al cual conectar tu amplificador, y porque no probar con uno portátil tipo MP3. Ya que estos no poseen energía de red alterna, descartamos que sea ese el problema me entiendes? Y asegurate de usar cables con malla o enmallados, o blidafos, ya que con estos también disminuis considerablemente estos ruidos. Proba con algunos de estos puntos y haber como sale. 

    Saludos amigo!


----------



## dkns (Ago 21, 2008)

Que tal diego, me ausente un poco pero ya estoy por aqui de nuevo..

pues te comento que no, que lo voy a meter en una caja de madera que hice, puesto que no se donde conseguir una caja metalica liviana de la madida que la necesito, pero aun asi tengo bien aislados los integrados de los disipadores con micas..

y tambin te comen to que la señal siempre la he probado sacandola de mi lap top.. a traves de un cable adaptador..

y con respecto al cable enmallado o blindado si lo he buscado pero la vdd es que no no he conseguido, asi que mis conexiónes de la placa hacia el potenciometro de volumen y hacia la salida asi como los de voltaje para alimentar la placa, estoy utilizando cable normal para bocina del 16(delgado)...

pero supongo que ya estando montado ya no se moveran los cables asi que ya no debe tener falsos o ruido, lo que si me esta alarmando es que cuando te comente que se me descompuso el integrado que fui a comprar uno nuevo y lo cambie.. solo lo probe ese dia y no lo habia vuelto a encender en lo que hacia la caja, y hasta ayer que lo hiba a probar, otra vez no suena ese circuito=S=S=S=S=S... como si otra vez e hubiese echado a perder.. y conecto el otro circuito y el otro si suena =S=S=S.. entonces no comprendo porque... ya cheque los componentes y todos los componentes estan bien, todo esta ya bien conectado (sino no sonaria bien nunca).. pero si me volvio a hacer eso de qe no suena =S=S=S, no quiero estar cambiando de integrado cada vez que lo enciendo, de verdad que no comprendo...

la vez anterior pense que fue por hacer el corto en la entrada de audio, pero esta vez no tuvo ningun corto en la entrada asi que entonces no es eso.. la vdd no me imagino que pueda ser.. pero de mientras tendre que ir a comprar oootro integrado =( ya he usado como 6.. 

bueno estamos en contacto amigo, que estes bien!


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ago 21, 2008)

Hola amigo manuel, la verdad que lo que me planteas es un tema muy raro, no deberia de pasar eso bajo ningun punto de vista. Al no ser de que tengas algo mal conectado, la verdad, nunca me paso con los integrados. Si algo parecido con un amplificador con transistores, por que se me recalentavan, y luego de pararlo ya no funcionaba mas. Revisa que tengas buena conducción termica, es decir que tu metodo de aislacion sea con mica y grasa siliconada. Sino es asi, entonces puede que sea este el motivo. Mientras veo que puedo averiguar con respecto al tema. 

Un abrazo y suerte manuel!


----------



## dkns (Ago 23, 2008)

Que tal diego, efectivamente asi es como los estoy aislando, con mica y la grasa de silicon y siempre he checado que no haya continuidad, yo tampoco comprendo porque solo ese integrado deja de funcionar y el otro sigue bien..

pero bueno gracias por todo y cualquier ayuda es bienvenida, que te vaya bien y estamos en contacto!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 1, 2008)

Hola Diego y Manuel. Disculpen mi intromisión, quiero hacer una preguntita ya que estoy armando de a poquito con tiempos limitados un amplificador con este integrado, mi pregunta es si el TDA bien disipado aguanta una entrada para alimentación de 29vdc, les comento que bobiné un transformador con los secundarios de 27+27 y amperaje de sobra y una vez rectificado obtengo esos 29vdc,  pero tengo la duda porque he visto muchos y variados comentarios con respecto a esto, incluso hay quienes dicen que hasta 50vdc, pero opino que siempre es bueno cotejar con las experiencias de otros y que saben,  aún teniendo el datasheet.  Por mi parte solo soy un hobbista que cuando puede hace algo, me apasiona la electrónica desde este punto de vista pero mis conocimientos son muuuuuuuuuuy básicos. Un abrazo y los felicito por lo que saben y hacen. Marcelo.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 1, 2008)

Corrección, cometí el error de escribir 29vdc y lo correcto es 39vdc.


----------



## santiago (Sep 1, 2008)

con 39v de cc anda perfecto, en gral (realmente) se banca 45v pero con +39 y -39 disipa en 4 omhs sus 120w reales

saludos


----------



## Asterix (Sep 1, 2008)

Muchas gracias, el datasheet dice +-40 pero a veces distintas configuraciones o que se yo pueden hacer variar un circuito, ahí mi duda, pero ahora me dejas tranquilo. Ya que estamos te molesto para que me expliques cómo se interpreta eso de que disipa en 4ohms sus 120w reales, tenía entendido que son 100w, y lo otro es la carga de los parlantes ? ? Hay terminología que para quien no está dentro del "ruido" puede interpretarse de distintas formas, ja ja. Y lo que no me cierra todavía es ese famoso mute y std by que algunos dicen que se aplica 12v positivos a cada uno de ellos para que ande y leyendo el datasheet menciona 1.5v y 3.5v como minimos y máximos que no se si son consumos o entrada para estas funciones, disculpame la molestia, es que no quiero quemar nada.  Muchas gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Sep 1, 2008)

Hola asterix, como estas! 
                          mira lo que debes tener en cuenta es de no sobrepasar el maximo de corriente soportado por el integrado.
Revisa los graficos del datasheet, y asegura de no hacerlo, caso contrario vas a dañar el integrado. Debes tener en cuenta que el audio no es una señal constante, y en ocaciones te genera picos grandes de corriente. Si bien se establecen parametros maximos para el integado, estos son en condiciones "ideales". Para condiciones de trabajo normales recomienda un nivel no superior a +/- 35 volt para 8ohms. Mi impresion particular es que si no bajas los 8 ohms de la carga, no deberias de tener problemas si lo tienes bien refrigerado.

Bueno espero que te sirva de algo, suerte asterix!


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Sep 1, 2008)

Con respecto al stand by y mute, debes de aplicar esos niveles como minimos, de 1.5 y 3.5V y como maximo es Vcc. Por que en realidad lo que necesitas es darle un nivel minimo de corriente. Por eso con el circuito recomendado y conectandolo a +Vcc ya solucionas el problema.

Un abrazo!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 1, 2008)

Hola Diego, antes que nada muchas gracias por darme tu aporte. No se si habras visto que "santixman" me escribió que 39vdc anda perfecto con 4ohms tirando 120w y que aguanta unos 45vdc, le comentaba que mi duda se presentaba justamente por la diversidad de opiniones y experiencias, pero es cierto que los picos son algo a tener muy en cuenta como me decías vos. Te cuento que además de ponerle un disipador sobredimensionado le quiero incorporar un ventilador para forzar la refrigeración, eso ayudaría, y por otro lado no soy de los que ponen los decibeles a los límites soportables, solo quiero disfrutar de ver funcionando algo elaborado "made in casa" simplemente porque me gusta, ya tengo uno hecho más chico con otro TDA desde hace unos años y lo uso con la guitarra y suena bastante bien, ahora quiero probar como queda este. Tengo hecho la caja toda forrada lista, (me llevo bien con la carpintería), ya hice las plaquetas, tengo comprados los parlantes, todo montado, hace mas o menos un par de meses agarré un núcleo viejo y bobiné el transformador (solía bobinar motores así que eso también es otro ahorro importante), con lo que me fué mal es con un crossover que compré que lo unico que hizo fué arruinarme el integrado, lo había probado con el amplificador anterior, pero ese es otro tema. Y con lo del mute y std by me queres decir que si tomo el positivo de la misma fuente y se lo aplico a estas entradas funciona? O debo sacar un voltaje menor de otra fuente? Esos son valores mínimos, pero se me ocurre que si la misma fuente es demasiado puedo hacer una chiquita a parte y usar un 78xx (para aplicarle 6v, 9v 0 12v). Bueno Diego, no te molesto mas, un abrazo y sigo en mis tiempitos libres soldando y armando este bicho a ver que sale, saludos.-


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Sep 1, 2008)

No es molestia para nada asterix, es un placer ser de utilidad. Con respecto a esa conexión del stand by y el mute, lo más aconsejable es usar la red resistiva que te propone el datasheet, y lo conectas a + vcc y anda fenómeno. Lo podés conectar con una llave si quieres así lo conectas luego de encenderlo para evitar el transitorio de conexión. Eso queda a tu gusto. Yo lo tengo directo, y no he tenido problema alguno. Te puedo asegurar que tiene una hermosa calidad de sonido, yo lo tengo conectado a la compu con un filtro activo para subwoofer, y me encanta como suenan esas notas de baja frecuencia!  mucha suerte con tu proyecto casero y en cualquier cosa que te pueda ser útil, por aquí estaré. 

Suerte un abrazo


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Sep 1, 2008)

Una aclaración, cuando digo +vcc me refiero a la tensión de la fuente de alimentación de tu amplificadorcador, es decir para tu caso +39v. Suerte, saludos!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 1, 2008)

Gracias por tu buena onda Diego, me cansé de buscar un filtro activo para bajos y no tuve suerte. Si tenes el pcb con los demás datos me atrevo a pedirtelo. Otra vez gracias por todas tus molestias. Más adelante te cuento, un abrazo.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Sep 1, 2008)

Si, no tengo problemas en pasártelos, lo tendría que arreglar un poco porque lo hice hace un buen tiempo atrás y le hice un par de modificaciones. Lo arreglo en mis tiempos libres y cuando lo tenga lo subo. Un abrazo saludos!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok Diego, te lo agradezco enormemente, además no hay apuro. Ya estaba consiguiendo todos los componentes para un pasa bajos con tres TL075 pero encapsulado lineal y no los pude encontrar, así que soné. Saludos.-


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Sep 3, 2008)

Hola asterix, la verdad que muy raro ese integrado, el que yo tengo lleva unos tl 082 y anda bastante lindo. Estamos en contacto saludos!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 4, 2008)

La verdad es que si, debe ser muy raro al menos por acá porque me dijeron que nunca lo habían visto. Voy a buscar algo con el que usaste vos, si encuentro te aviso para no molestarte. Saludos


----------



## dkns (Sep 13, 2008)

Que tal asterix..

yo hasta hace poco termine de armar mi circuito y con muchos problemas porque era la primera vez que armaba algo pero al final quedo muy bien...

te comento en experiencia con el mio.. que si le pones disipadores de entre medianos a grandes(como 10 cm largo x 7cm de alto x 1cm de grosor y con ondulaciones o picos para ayudar a la disipacion) ya no es necesario el ventilador, pero eso tu ya te daras cuenta al ponerlo a funcionar, luego si le llegas a poner ventiladores no los alimentes ni desde la placa de tu amplificador ni desde la fuente de voltaje porque los ventiladores le meten bastantito ruido al circuito y por ende en tus bocinas, ya lo notaras.. 

con respecto al mute y stan-by.. solo consiguete los componentes mencionados en el datasheet para el modo en el que van juntos(la que se forma con un diodo, resistencias y demas).. desde tu pcb o diagrama del amplificador ya armas la configuracion mencionada y ya solo la alimentas con tus +39v, te recomiendo lo que hice yo.. que fue usar un interruptor de 3 pasos, en el cual la pata en medio es comun a la de los extremos, en la primera pata conectas tu voltaje y en el otro extremo conectas tierra y listo tienes una hermosa interrupcion de audio jejeje..

enfin.. igual cualquier duda adelante.. 

suerte con tu proyecto!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 14, 2008)

Hola dkns, que gusto que podamos contactarnos desde tu hermoso país. Gracias por sumarte al tema, lo de las llaves de un punto por dos posiciones está buena, es lo que había pensado realmente porque de esa manera masa por un lado, positivo por el otro y listo. Te cuento a vos y a Diego que ayer por primera vez probé el circuito y el pre anda perfecto, pero el amplificador por algun motivo hierven algunos capacitores, *C9, C2 y C3 *que son los que se ven en el pcb y el diagrama que ahora subo para que puedan verlos. Les muestro además las fotitos de este engendro que se niega a andar. Ocurre que a los dos segundos de alimentar el circuito se escucha el ruidito que hacen estos capacitores y se recontracalientan, hasta tuve ganas de dejarlo conectado para que se dieran el gusto de explotar. No tengo idea por que ocurrió esto, lo que si se es que ahora voy a tener que perder tiempo que no me sobra en cotejar cosa por cosa pero comparando con el datasheet. No se en el caso de ustedes, dkns y Diego, si usaron el pcb propuesto en él u otro, yo no lo hice por dos motivos: uno es que no se nota, no está nítido y otro es que no entiendo el conexiónado de algunas islas, me confunde lo encerrado en los recuadros mientras que tiene dos SW, en fin, como es hobby estoy muy limitado como siempre digo. He hecho cantidades de circuitos que la gran mayoría anduvo, pero los que se niegan, hay de mí, ja ja. Si alguno tiene el pcb distinto..... les agradecería "please". Lo primero ya lo hice, que es rastrear las pistas que estén bien aisladas, ningun corto, etc. Vamos a ver si encuentro algo significativamente distinto. Bueno amigos, acá sigo, un abrazo.


----------



## dkns (Sep 14, 2008)

Asterix dijo:
			
		

> Hola dkns, que gusto que podamos contactarnos desde tu hermoso país. Gracias por sumarte al tema, lo de las llaves de un punto por dos posiciones está buena, es lo que había pensado realmente porque de esa manera masa por un lado, positivo por el otro y listo. Te cuento a vos y a Diego que ayer por primera vez probé el circuito y el pre anda perfecto, pero el amplificador por algun motivo hierven algunos capacitores, *C9, C2 y C3 *......  .




Bueno amigo Asterix me puse a buscar mis archvos del amplificador que arme y decidido facilitarte la existencia pasandote los diagramas.. asi tal cual como esta te debe de funcionar, bueno esto en caso de que gustes volver a hacer el pcb con este diagrama que yo hice, y sino pues igual puedes compararlo con el tuyo y hallar el problema..

notaras que la imagen del pcb y la de los componentes vienen invertidas, esto es por el famoso "espejeo" o "mirror" que se le hace a la imagen para que a la hora te planchar el diagrama sobre tu placa de cobre quede en el sentido debido

y por cierto creo que te di un dato mal.. el mute y el stand-by se maneja con +vcc y con -vcc y no con tierrao masa como te habia comentado, osea que en tu interruptor de 3 pasos en el centro ira tu entrada de mute-stanby y en un extrema +vcc y en el otro extremo -vcc, ok?..

bueno tambien como notaras en el diagrama no esta planteado este detalle del interruptor, eso ya tendras que agregar unos orificios extras en las pistas correspondientes y hacer la conexion del interruptor como te comento.

por cierto si decides realizar el pcb que hice te comento que todo el sobrante de color negro en el pcb o color verde en el de los componentes  y que se une con algunos pines del integrado, todo eso es tierra o masa, y notaras que la R8, C18, C17, C15, C10, C11, C1 y C12 tienen un extremo aparentemente al aire, bueno pues este extremo a la hora de terminar de planchar el pcb en la placa, debes rellenar el espacio planco con plumon permanente o de aceite (como con el que se marcan lo CD's), puesto que todos esos van unidos a tierra, ya despuesde que los hayas rellenado ahora si ya podras meter tu placa al corrosivo para que se coma el excedente de cobre.


bueno y con respecto al que ya hiciste tu.. te comento que el disipador que le pusiste a mi parecer si esta muy grande pero tambien muy delgado, recuerda que lo importante en los disipadores es que la mayoria del area del aluminio este cerca del integrado para que el calor tenga mucha area cercana a donde distribuirse, por lo tanto la mitad superior del disipador que utilizaste no sirve para nada, te recomiendo primero probar a ver que tal disipa, esto lo puedes verificar tocando el integrado mientras esta funcionando, si se mantiene entre fresco y tibio por largo tiempo entonces si es suficiente tu disipador.

y con respecto a tus capacitores sobre calentados.. verifica que en el valor de voltaje que indican, sobre pasen por almenos 5 a 10 volts el voltaje con el que alimentas el circuito, esto es que si manejas +-39v, tus capacitores sean de almenos 45 a 50v; y en caso de no ser este el problema entonces verifica que la polaridad este correcta o no hayan estado en corto sus terminales


----------



## Asterix (Sep 14, 2008)

Gracias dkns, sí, es correcto lo del + y - para el mute y standby, el error fue mío por apurado. Lo del disipador estoy de acuerdo contigo también y por supuesto la mejor manera de evaluarlo es testeando bajo operación la temperatura a ver como se porta y si falta se reforma; los capacitores están bien ubicados con respecto de sus polaridades y también margen en cuanto al voltage sin ningún corto con nada. La verdad es raro pero alguna explicación tiene que tener. Gracias por facilitarme tu trabajo, voy a comparar y sin duda no voy a renegar mucho, pues si no anda intento con el tuyo. Me dio excelentes resultados hacer los pcb imprimiendo en papel fotográfico y luego planchando en el cobre esa impresión, quedan muy buenos al transferirlos. Otro dilema, ayer he caído en la cuenta que tengo el woofer de 4ohms y este circuito planteado como está tengo entendido que es para una carga de 8ohms, la verdad es que ignoro si poniendo una resistencia en serie con la bobina del paralnte es una manera correcta de darle esa carga o si por lo contrario no hay problema en dejarlo con los 4. Bueno, vamos a seguir intentando a ver como me va con este pequeño diablillo. Un abrazo y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## dkns (Sep 15, 2008)

Que tal Asterix.. te comento.. que no hay ningun problema con tu woofer de 4 ohm, de hecho es lo recomendado, pero tambien puedes poner uno de 8 solo que tiene ligeramente mas distorcion a la salida con altas frecuencias, y pues en general cualquier otra duda ya sabes aqui estamos, cuidate y suerte!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 15, 2008)

Bien, gracias dkns, pensaba que si fuera poco "omiage", o carga podría haber daño para la bobina del parlante, amplificador o ambos, el resto son de 8 y los pondría en paralelo. En el datasheet he visto que expone las tres opciones, 4, 6 y 8 ohms pero ya es hilar muy fino para mí. Ya he bajado tus pcb, la verdad que me parecen mejores las pistas que el que yo tengo, por cierto ya te voy a preguntar algun detalle que no entiendo en otro momento pues ahora estoy en el trabajo y he distraído un segundo para contestarte. Saludos amigo, un abrazo.


----------



## dkns (Sep 16, 2008)

Claro asterix aqui andare, cualquier duda me comentas, y lo unico que si te quiero aclarar es que las imagenes dudo que al imprimirlas salgan del tamaño correcto, puesto que fueron impresion de pantalla, pero no te preocupes, con cualquier programita de edicion de fotos que tengas le vas modificando el tamaño en porcentaje, porque generalmente los programas te ponen 2 opciones para modificar una imagen, en numero de pixeles pero deformas la proporcion real, y en porcentaje que solo te cambia el tamaño pero mantienes la proporcion, y bueno solo tienes que ir imprimiendo pruebas hasta un tamaño en el que veas que las patas o pines del integrado quedan justitas sobre los orificios de la imagen, y bueno para tengas una idea de por donde comenzar, te comento que va a ser muy pequeño.. como de 7cm x 8 o 9cm aprox..

bueno estamos en contacto. Saludos y Suerte!


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Sep 17, 2008)

Hola amigos. 

                     Me he ausentado un poco por que ando con mucho trabajo pero acá estoy de nuevo. Asterix aca te dejo el esquematico del filtro subwoofer que use para mi placa. Este lo modifique lijeramente porque no tenia fuente partida, asi que lo modifique un poco para poder usarlo. Si lo hacer con fuente partida debes de eliminar la red divisora de voltaje y los capacitores de entrada y salida, ya que los mismos generan algo de perdidas para las señales de baja frecuencia. Te dejo el PCB que use y la distribusion de componentes en la PCB, pero siempre usando fuente simple de 12V. Cualquier duda consultame si es que te puedo ser de ayuda.
                    Con respecto a los capacitores que se calientan, la verdad que me dejas asombrado por que no deberian de suceder eso, mas estando todo en orden, es que seguro que hay algo mal. Creo que yo deje posteado anteriormente mi diseño, con algunos errores en el esquematico pero que luego aclare. 

                  Bueno amigos, saludos y nos estamos comunicando!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 21, 2008)

Hola Diego y Dkns, ante todo gracias Diego por haberte tomado la molestia y haberme facilitado tu trabajo al igual que Dkns, lo quiero empezar a hacer en cuanto pueda. Les cuento a ambos que como sabrán los errores a veces se pasan una y otra vez por arriba y no se ven, pues eso me ocurrió, todo partió desde la posición de uno de los capacitores, el que va al mute de 22uf, use uno axial y al colocarlo lo invertí sin querer y cuando revisé dos veces por que había calentamiento lo pasé por alto por mas que lo veía porque me engañaba la simbología, me reía solo cuando me di cuenta. Hoy recién retomé esto después de que mi esposa fuera intervenida quirúrgicamente y corregido esto salió andando de mil maravillas, es perfecto su respuesta, sin ruidos, nada. Una cosa que me llamó la atención es que el accionamiento del stnd by y del mute se logra con solo hacer un toque con el + o el -, no es que deben permanecer en contacto permanente como interprete, no se si estará bien dicho pero es como un "one touch" y queda. Bueno, ahora tengo que ir montando todo en su respectivo lugar, etc, etc. Cuando lo tenga listo les subo la foto, aunque por ahí debe andar en el posteo del tema crossover cuando pensaba usar la caja que hice con otro amplificador, les mando un abrazo y estamos en contacto.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Sep 21, 2008)

Hola amigo asterix, me alegro saber que todo a marchado bien, y era seguro que había algún problema, sino es imposible que te fallara. Con respecto a ese pulso para activar el standby y mute, te cuento que el tema pasa por cuando lo activas, ya que después de un tiempo de casi 1 minuto se te apaga porque que quedan cargados los capacittores con el pulso + y luego se las entradas te consumen esa energía y se apaga. Por eso tiene que ser energía permanente para que se mantenga activo. Probalo accionando con un pulso y dejalo un tiempo a ver que pasa y así veras lo que dígo. Un abrazo y suerte!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 21, 2008)

Así es Diego, a veces en lo mas simple está el error. Gracias por expilcarme el detalle del pulso o voltage permanente, lo probé un ratito a ver como calentaba y es por lo que me comentas entonces que se me iba el audio, ja ja, dió la casualidad que en la improvisación tenía un plug adaptador con el mp3 que no hacía buen contacto, pero entre todo eso volví a darle + al std by y mute y arrancaba, pero con la emosión parece que no reparé en usar la lógica de lo que hacía, ja ja. Sos un genio. Te cuento que me encanta todo esto, especialmente sonido y luces, por eso es que estube coleccionando tres de las ediciones de CEKIT, pero cuando se me "sube el mono al palo"....por ejemplo te cuento una: de esas revistas hace unos años hice la cerradura codificada, entras 4 dígitos, le das enter y un pulso se activa para comandar la bobina. Andaba ok desde el primer momento, cuando después de tanto tiempo la use en mi casa mi hijo se dió cuenta que apretando enter (*) solamente ya manda el pulso, y efectivamente me puse a probar y no hay forma. Ahora no se por donde empezar para solucionarlo, en fin, una de cal y una de arena. Listo, no te hago perder mas tiempo con mis cosas, un abrazo, estamos en contacto.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Sep 21, 2008)

No es molestia, estoy para compartir mis experiencias con todos, y lo de genio no es así, sino simplemente pasión al igual que vos por esto tan hermoso como es el sonido. Y lo de la cerradura lo podemos llegar a ver, como es el dicho 2 cabezas piensan más que 1. Sino podés postearlo en la zona digital y lo vemos por ahí, y en mis tiempos libres, puedo darte una mano. Suerte amigo estamos en contacto!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2008)

Hola amigo Diego, nuavamente yo. Me puse a ver detenidamente el pcb con respecto del diagrama porque lo primero que note es que los componentes no tienen su numero para ubicarlos entonces me puse a seguir el conexionado y note que no coincide uno con otro, supongo que es por lo que dijiste de tu reforma para no usar fuente partida, por eso mismo hay mas componentes en el pcb que en el diagrama, no están los pote, etc, y me quedo "out side" cuando me hablas de red divisora de voltage aunque te cause gracia, hay cosas así que no manejo por más simples que sean, ja ja. De todos modos este montaje te funcionó y con fuente simple, por eso te pediría si podes y por favor no te quiero hacer perder tiempo, si pudieras subir el pcb con el valor de cada componente y señalar entrada, salida y alimentación, sinceramente me pierdo de solo ver por ejemplo que el pin 2 segun diagrama es entrada, pero tiene el -, el pin 3 va a tierra pero tiene el +, y en resumen no puedo interpretar como va alimentado el circuito con solo 12v si figuran +/GND/- . Disculpame la ignorancia y cuando te recuperes del ataque de risa si podes mostrarme como lo hiciste  te lo agradezco, je je. Un abrazo.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hola amigo asterix. Si á penas pueda te coloco todo un poco más detallado. Lo que te puedo aclarar de antemano es con respecto a los potenciómetros. 
Como no me interesaba variar la frecuencia de corte, fije los valores para que me quedara en un determinado valor, y coloque solo una resistencia de valor fijo. Así también ahorre algo de espacio. Y bueno cuando apenas pueda te paso más detallado los componentes. Suerte y estamos en contacto


----------



## Asterix (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok Diego, muchas gracias, te copio la idea también con respecto a los pote, total lo dejo porque solo quiero dirigir al woofer los graves y listo. Es uno de 10" x 150W. No tengo apuro así que no hay drama. De paso te pregunto ¿entre que frecuencias trabaja, cuál debería ser el rango correcto para un woofer? Un abrazo.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Sep 25, 2008)

Asterix, el tema de las frecuencias es realmente complejo, no hay algo que te fije la frecuencia de corte de un woofer, ya que depende del woofer mismo y de la construcción de la caja acústica y todo debe ser un conjunto. Pero bien como no todos somos expertos en acústica yo hice este filtro y en primera instancia coloque el potenciómetro para ajustar la frecuencia que mejor se adaptarse a mis gustos y luego medi el valor del potenciómetro y coloque en su lugar una resistencia de valor cercano. 

Ahora estoy teniendo problemas con mi compu y tengo que arreglarla porque ahí tengo toda la información. Apenas solucione este problema me pongo de apoco a rearmar el filtrito así te lo paso. Suerte amigo estamos en contacto!


----------



## Asterix (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok Diego, es cierto, mientras suene bien al oído lo demas se lo dejamos a los ingenieros en sonido, ja ja, suerte con la PC, hasta pronto.-


----------



## agusazar (Sep 30, 2008)

hola me llamo agustin, soy nuevo en el foro y estaba viendo de hacerme mi primer amplificador de guitarra y queria saber si alguien podia gentilmente facilitarme algun esquema con el pcb de algun amplificador de guitarra q tenga tambien su correspondiente preamplificador, estaba buscando algo de masomenos 30w. les agradecería mucho su ayuda

desde ya gracias
agustin


----------



## otto (Sep 30, 2008)

hola agustin mira si queres algo de buena calidad, te recomiendo busca la hoja de datos del tda 2050, este ampolificador es Hi-fi, tenes unos lindos 30w , ah y en la hoaj de datos tenes el circuito y todo, y sino el circuito del tda 2040 es el mismo que para el tda 2050, pero el tda 2040 es de 20 Watts
el pre, hay muchos pone en el buscador interno, y vas a tener muy buenos, te recomieno el que es con el tda 1524

Saludos Otto.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola Agustín, un gusto. Dejame recomendarte algo posteado anteriormente que estube buscando y te digo que está muy bueno y completo, al menos para mí. En el buscado  del foro escribí:   "TDA20x0 en puente + Preamplificador TL072 + PCBs"   y se te va a abrir este tema, es sencillo y por experiencia propia te digo que los TDA son un fierrito. Espero te sirva de algo. Suerte.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Oct 2, 2008)

Hola asterix, aca te dejo el esquematico real del pcb que deje posteado. Como podras observar hay 2 masas. 
1 es la masa o negativo de la fuente de alimentación. Ya que como te había contado que la utilice con fuente simple de 12V. Esa masa es la de que figura con una flechita. Pero ademas figura otra masa. Esa es masa flotante o virtual, por que se forma con un divisor resistivo, y el punto medio de este divisor se conecta a un capacitor te genera esa masa virtual que te sirve para utilizarla en los amplificador operacionales. Luego debes colocar capacitores a la salida para desacoplar la tension continua que te aparece a raiz de esta configuracion con masa flotante.Cualquier duda me escribis. saludos


----------



## Asterix (Oct 2, 2008)

Muchas gracias Diego por tu molestia, voy a ver si puedo seguir cada punto de este diagrama con respecto al PCB donde va cada cosa tratando de ubicarlo sobre la placa, entiendo que la que usaste es la que me mandaste anteriormente. Cuando me hablas de capacitores de salida para desacoplar creo entender que serían C12 y C13. Disculpame que no puedo inerpretar en el aire lo que me explicas de las masas   pero te repito, voy a rastrear el diagrama paso a paso con la placa y si me trabo te consulto. Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 3, 2008)

le pregunto a dkns... a donde van los +22vcc?


----------



## comi4u (Oct 7, 2008)

he estado leyendo los comentarios del foro y espero q con todas sus aportaciones no vaya a quemar nada ... pues me dispongo a armar el amplificador con el tda7294...

mi pregunta va encaminada a la sensibiildad del amplificador... necesita o no un pre... estuve dandole vuelta al datasheet y por ningun lado encuentro algo que me ayude... me, si alguien de uds conoce esta información estaria muy agradecido...

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Asterix (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola Diego, como va todo. Acá con mis tiempitos me estube peleando un poco con el diagrama y quiero tu visto bueno con la ubicación que según yo fuí dandole a los componentes, espero no haberme mareado, corregime si está mal. Una vez que lo arme probaré para darle una resistencia adecuada en reemplazo de los pote, espero me salga andando de una. Como siempre no tengo apuro así que cuando vos dispongas. Saludos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Oct 22, 2008)

Hola asterix! Perdón por la demora, es que estoy complicado con mis horarios, y para colmo mi PC no anda del todo bien. Te cuento que he chequeado el circuito y está ok! Por lo tanto puedes darle tranquilo que debería de andar todo joya. 
             Apenas lo hagas funcionar contame como te fue. Desde ya disculpas por la demora y espero tu comentario, un abrazo!


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Oct 22, 2008)

Hola comi4u, con respecto a tu duda te cuento que todo depende de la fuente de señal que uses para éxitar al amplificador. Es un circuito que funciona a un 85% con un reproductor de mp3(o al menos con el mío) si lo conectas directo a una PC funciona de maravilla, oséa que la tensión de entrada debe rondar en 1V rms aproximadamente para máxima potencia. Espero que te sirvan los datos suerte!


----------



## Asterix (Oct 22, 2008)

Que tal Diego, no tenes por que disculparte, todo lo contrario, realmente estimo tu buena onda y el tiempo que dispones, los que laburamos, hacemos cosas para la casa y además tenemos un hobby no nos queda mucho tiempo, por eso te dije que no había apuro, esto lo voy haciendo de a poquito, es más, hacía fácil un par de años que no tocaba nada de electrónica hasta que me entusiasmó este proyectito   , y si se le podía anexar un chiche como el tuyo mejor. Me voy a poner en cualquier rato a imprimir el lay out para hacer la plaquita y ensamblar, y por supuesto que te voy a contar como me fué, espero que al toque salga andando. Un abrazo y mil gracias. Estamos en contacto.


----------



## joako666 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola

Este pre de guitarra lo he porbado con el 7294 y suena bien

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_preguitar.php


saludos


----------



## facu_dejota (Nov 14, 2008)

Buenass.. 

Arme el mismo pcb de "asterix".. anda bien. El único inconveniente es que lo quiero usar para un amplificador de viola y la verdad es que lo probe con música y una consolita de dj y la respuesta a altas frecuencias cae demasiado!.. tengo muy pocos agudos.. 

Alguien tiene una idea de como hacer que me aplifique frecuencias mas altas tambien?

gracias de antemano


----------



## Cacho (Nov 14, 2008)

Hola Facu_DeJota.
Si estás hablando del circuito del post 115, para lograr que aparezcan los agudos tenés que cambiar C1 y C2 por otros de entre 56 y 100 pF (Ahora son de 100nf). Con eso debería salir andando.
Va a aparecer un poco más de ruido, que antes se iba junto con los agudos, a medida que agrandes los dos condensadores, vas a ir haciéndolo disminuir, pero también vas a perder agudos.

Saludos


----------



## facu_dejota (Nov 14, 2008)

gracias por responder cacho.. 

es el circuito que postie en el mensaje anterior..,  no ese que decis vos

...
que tendre que cambiar ..?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 15, 2008)

Ah... Perdón, no te había entendido.
Ese circuito tiene un filtro hecho en la entrada, pero actúa recién cerca de los 40KHz, así que tendría que reporducir bien los agudos.
Usando la consola con la misma ecualización y los mismos parlantes, pero con otro amplificador, ¿los agudos suenan bien?
Si no es cuestión de eso, quizá haya un error en la construcción del circuito. ¿Trabaja como debe en frecuencias bajas? ¿No se calienta nada? (a poco volumen, claro)
Saludos


----------



## facu_dejota (Nov 16, 2008)

no.. ya esta..

saque el capacitor c10 directamente y todo se soluciono..


Suena tremenda esa plaquetita.. todavia no puedo creer lo bien que anda ese integrado.



si a alguien le pasa lo mismo ya saben.. c10 de 2.7n sacarlo.

El lunes pruebo con el pre que publico "tupolev" que ya casi lo tengo

saludos.


----------



## awaps (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola a todos.
Uso este hilo para no abrir nuevamente este tema.
Le cuento mi problema.
Hice el circuito de los tda7294 en bridge pero no me funciona, eh cambiado los integrados pero no pasa nada.
Primero desconfie de la fuente porque al hacer el transformador de 25+25 me salio una fuente de +/-36 pero no revento nada todavia.
Entonces lo que necesito saber es si la entrada IN LINE tiene que ir a (+ y masa) o (+ y -), porque mido la salida y tiene tension. Los CI calientan bastante.
Bueno espero que me puedan ayudar, desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola awaps, mira, el tema de la configuración puente es complicado para estos circuitos. 

En primer lugar el tema fuente es MUY crítico, por eso sí te fijas en las hojas de datos, la tensión para esta configuración se sugiere que no supere los 25 volts de continua, para una carga de 8 ohms. Vos le estas dando 36 volts, esto sin lugar a dudas te está exigiendo muchísimo los integrados, ya que en esta configuración para 8 ohms equivale a la simple en 4 ohms. 
Y otro tema, asociado a lo que te mencione antes, son los picos de corriente que son muy elevados al trabajar en esta configuración. Ahora si no te enciende el problema puede estar en la configuración del famoso mute y standby, pero si te calienta mucho es porque está parte esta andando, sino no te haría nada de nada. Revisa detenidamente las interconexiones de ambos integrados, las realimentaciones. 
Yo te diría que primero hicieras uno simple, para descartar el tema del integrado, y luego pasar a este. 
Revisa la polaridad de los capacitores, ya que a la entrada, no debes registrar ningún valor de tensión, salvo unos pocos milivolts. Ha y la entrada de audio se toma con respecto a masa, y no -Vcc. 
Espero que esta data te sirva. Cualquier cosa por acá andere. Saludos.


----------



## awaps (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola Diego, muchas gracias por ayudarme.
Te comento que revise una por una las conexiónes todas estan segun el diagrama del datashet.
Solo lo tengo enchufado 3 min. porque calientan mucho los integrados.
En la entrada (IN LINE) con respecto a masa tengo 0,1 a 0,3v y en la salida -3.6v en el negativo y positivo tambien con respecto a masa.
Lo que no entiendo y quisiera saber si esta bien es: Cuando mido la pata 9 del integardo (el stby) con respecto al (-) me da 31.3v y cuando mido respecto a masa (osea el cable negro del tester en masa) me da -2v.Lo mismo sucede con la pata del mute.
Quizas por ahi este el tema, otra cosa no he encontrado. Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Nov 25, 2008)

Lo que quisiera saber, es que tipo de arreglo has usado para la conexión del standby y mute, para ver si son posibles esos valores, pero desde ya me parecen muy raros.


----------



## awaps (Nov 25, 2008)

Que me queres decir con arreglos..?
Esta todo igual que en el diagrama lo unico que hice fue puentear el (+) a las dos puntas (mute y stby).
Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2008)

¿Usaste micas para aislar los TDA7294?
Si no, tenés -V (en la lengüeta) yendo hacia el disipador (y calculo que a masa desde ahí) a través de los integrados. Eso explicaría todo. Medí continuidad entre cada una de las dos lengüetas y el disipador. No debería haber. Si la hay, el disipador no debería estar en contacto eléctrico con ningún polo que no sea -V.
Si pasó eso, que no te extrañe que esté arruinado uno de los TDA al menos.
Saludos

Ah, Con lo de "arreglo" se refería a qué diagrama usaste.


----------



## awaps (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola San_Cacho.
Lo que pasa es que al no funcionar nunca el amplificador, todavia no busque los disipadores.
Se que los lleva y ademas quizas un cooler tambien, pero se los pondria una vez que funcione.
Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2008)

OK, si no le pusiste ningún disipador es probable que hayas cocinado algún TDA.
NUNCA pruebes un dispositivo de potencia sin un disipador. Es como probar si un motor de auto funciona sin ponerle agua al rediador. Tené en cuenta que cuando afuera está a cierta temperatura, adentro está mucho más caliente.
Si alguna vez le pusiste un parlante con esos voltajes y sin disipador, más razón todavía para que alguno esté chamuscado.
Como disipador podés usar hasta un pedazo de chapa, o un caño cuadrado y sujetalo con cualquier cosa, pero que quede firme y con toda la lengüeta en contacto.
Consejo: Chequeá que anden los dos TDA por separado y no hagas pruebas sin un disipador. Menos si vas a tener uno de esos prendido 3 minutos...

Saludos


----------



## awaps (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok. Lo tendre en cuenta para la proxima.
Pero lo que pasa es que sigue calentando como la primera vez, o no tiene nada que ver.
Porque en el foro me dijieron que podia ser el tema del mute y stby pero si calentaban los CI queria decir que estaban funcionando.?


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Nov 25, 2008)

Es como te comenta san cacho, es muy crítico el tema de probar los circuitos sin su disipador. Yo te diría que los pruebes por separado, y para eso son muy pocas modificaciones que deberías de realizar a tu circuito y sin la necesidad de sacar los integrados. Es manera más sencilla de encontrar el problema. Y siempre que lo pruebes hacelo con el disipador y aislado de masa como bien te mensionó san cacho. Recorda que la pastilla metálica del integrado esta conectado a -Vcc. 
Por otro lado, si has usado la configuración tal cual como la del diagrama estaría bien para el mute y standby, pero acá hay otro problema sin duda. Revisa cuidadosamente las soldaduras que no halla ningún resto de estaño que haciendo algún corto por ahí. 
Sería bueno que midieras la corriente de consumo en reposo, eso daría una idea para saber el consumo sin señal de entrada que tiene tu amplificador. 
Y por último coloca el pcb así le podríamos dar una mirada y ver si encontramos algo. Bueno espero que puedas resolver tu problema pronto, saludos


----------



## awaps (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola Gente.
Bueno.. les queria comentar mi error!.
Al diseñar el circuito me olvide de darlo vuelta (espejo) y estaban alreves los CI   
Los puse como deberian ir y salieron funcionando los dos, por suerte no se quemaron.
Ahora quisiera saber si tienen algun link donde pueda sacar un control de volumen con equalizador pero stereo, ya que me dispongo a armar dos de estos.
Un millon de gracias por todas sus respuestas.
Ah, me olvidaba...el disipador es necesario que este sobre uno de los bordes del gabinete o se lo puede poner como el del micro (interno) del cpu?.
Saludos para todos y gracias.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola. lo podes hacer como quieras, todo depende del tamaño del disipador que le conectes y si usas un cooler para ayudar a la refrigeracion. Con disipador solo, es mejor que lo coloques fuera. Ahora si le pones cooler, y unas buenas entradas de aire al interior no deberias de tener problemas. Recorda que vas a estar exigiendo bastante a los integrados con la configuracion que has usado. Suerte y me alegro que resolvieras el problema. Saludos


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola.....  en estos dias arme este amplificador con el TDA7294. Para sus pruebas lo conecte a la PC y lo puse a funcionar al maximo pero solo tengo un inconveniete, cuando le pongo pause a la cancion; en el parlante hay un molesto ruido, he tratado de filtrar pero no he podido, alguien me puede decir como solucionar esto....?  El esquema es el del datasheet.


----------



## awaps (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola Ivan.
Yo arme este amplificador y me funciona sin ningun ruido.
Filtraste la fuente? Que capacitores usaste?
Quizas por ahi venga el problema.
Saludos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola ivan. Es así como te comenta awaps, el problema que estas teniendo es debido a la fuente de alimentación. También es MUY importante que interconectes bien las tierras de todos los dispositivos de tu sistema, ya que si usas la PC, es posible que se te este metiendo ruido por ese lado. 
Proba con un equipo portátil tipo mp3, así descartas que ese ruido sea producto de la PC. Si el ruido persiste revisa bien los capacitores que has usado, y se aconseja, que coloques el paralelo con los capacitores electrolíticos unos de  0.1uf, para ayudar a filtrar algunos armónicos. Proba con algo de esto y comentanos que pasó. Saludos


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Dic 14, 2008)

Hola amigos, sus indicaciones me ayudaron mucho, filtre muy bien la fuente si revise las tierras y estaban todas interconectadas, lo hice en una placa de fibra y listo ahora ya no tengo ningún ruido salvo que un muy muy  pequeño con las PC de escritorio, pero con portátiles equipos mP3 y otros equipos nada en absoluto, lo hice funcionar por horas a toda su potencia y todo perfecto, pero su disipador calienta demasiado aunque le coloque un ventilador con un diodo en antiparalelo para que no entre ruido, de ahí todo perfecto, lo voy a implementar en una caja y colocar un vúmetro, quiero armar un ecualizador, he visto los de  CI estos  llevan muy pocos componentes la numeración es BA3812L, han armado uno así...?...?, me recomiendan alguno que sea con pocos componentes…..?

Gracias por su gran aporte.


----------



## Asterix (Dic 14, 2008)

Hola Diego, tanto tiempo. Me ausenté porque no he podido hacer mucho que digamos pero ya tengo el circuito para los graves armado al fin. Te cuento para empezar que me parece haber hecho una burrada, porque para probarlo lo interpuse entre el amplificador y el woofer sin ninguna respuesta en absoluto, ¿pude haber fritado los integraditos? ¿Este circuito debería recibir directamente la señal y enviarla a su propio amplificador, o recibir la señal de un pre y después a la etapa de potencia y recién al woofer? Una vez que me despejes esto vuelvo a la carga, pensaba además que si fuera directamente que debe recibir la señal y enviarla a un amplificador propio no tendría control del volúmen, y si fuera después del pre se vería afectado por los demás controles de ecualización propios de un pre. En fin, decime cual es la manera correcta, hago un nuevo intento y te cuento. Un abrazo.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Dic 14, 2008)

Hola amigo! 
Así es, cometiste un error, el circuito va antes del amplificador. Lamento decirte que seguro se quemaron los integrados. Pero hechando a perder se aprende amigo, a mi me ha pasado muchas veces. Con respecto al control de volumen no lo implemente porque graduo el nivel de entrada directamente desde la fuente de señal. Y luego el volumen final desde el mismo amplificador. Si lo deseas puedes agregar un potenciómetro a la salida de este filtro de unos 10K y listo. Si te queda alguna duda me avisas. Suerte un abrazo!


----------



## Asterix (Dic 15, 2008)

Me parecìa Diego, entonces a buscar otros CI y nueva prueba, es cierto, hechando a perder se aprende Y NO SE OLVIDA. Por lo que me decìs entonces interpreto que me hace falta un amplificador exclusivo para el filtro ¿no? Tengo otro armado igual con el tda7294, fuente, etc asì que puedo usar ese. Cuando tenga las cosas para una nueva prueba te cuento. Un abrazo!


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Dic 15, 2008)

Así es, necesitas un amplificador exclusivamente para este filtro. Es lo que se llama un filtro activo, que a diferencia de los pasivos que se colocan a la salida del amplificador, y está compuesto de bobinas y capacitores. Los activos son más recomendables porque no distorsiona y no consume energía útil del amplificador. De esta manera se aprovecha más la potencia ya que toda la señal amplificada va directo al woofer. Bueno asterix, espero tus novedades. Saludos


----------



## Asterix (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola mi estimado amigo Diego, lamento decirte que he sido derrotado por ese puñadito de componentes. He cambiado los dos CI por nuevos y sin novedades, solo hay un hermoso silencio. Probé ambas entradas y salidas sin logro alguno, hasta acá llegó el aficionado. Pienso que algún error tengo, porque a vos te andubo de 10, solo que no tengo el conocimiento para rastrear una falla. Miré cuidadosamente que no haya cortes ni cortos, ni soldaduras frías, hasta allí.... lo que es amplificador anda bien porque lo probé con el pre funcionando del otro y anda perfecto. Bueno, si hubiera algo que se te ocurre vos diras, es lo único que me falta para ponerle la tapa al mueble, y bueno, siempre pasa algo con estos bichitos electrónicos. Un abrazo.

P.D: No quiero mezclar los tantos, solo te muestro este pre que bajé del foro que armé para el otro amplificador pero lo unico que hace es ruido constante como de alterna siendo que la fuente que uso de prueba es perfecta en cuanto a eso, si no lo armaste ¿a ojo de buen cubero lo ves factible de buen funcionamiento?


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Dic 21, 2008)

Hola amigo! No sabes la tristeza que genera en mi tu noticia... Lástima que no puedo darte un poco más de ayuda, simplemente tendrías que revisar todo, y no se si hasta no se te hallan dañado alguno de los capacitores en el ensayo anterior! Y en todo caso no te des por vencido, dejalo descansar, y retomalo más adelante. 
Con respecto a tu circuito, tiene un detalle, donde están las conexiones de las tierras o masas de la señal de entrada y salida? Si no las tiene realmente hazle alguna conexión en el pcb, ya que el tema masas en crítico en cuanto ruido de fuente se refiere. Otra cosa es también la fuente de señal que uses, proba con alguna portátil tipo mp3 haber si así disminuye, y si bien no tengo el esquema eléctrico, pero juga un poco con el valor del capacitor de entrada, tomando algunos de mayor valor. Haber ahí que pasa. Bueno estimado amigo, me has dejado totalmente intrigado a raíz del resultado del filtro sub que te pase. Al menos ruido, sonido feo, algo debería de pasar, no silencio. Pero bue espero que lo retomes luego con más paciencia y me cuentes. Como ya estamos cerca de las fiestas, quería desearte a ti y a todos los amigos del foro una hermosa navidad y que este nuevo 2009 nos encuentre con muchas ganas de implementar muchos circuitos más! Un abrazo amigo asterix, muchas felicidades, y cualquie cosa por acá andaré!


----------



## Asterix (Dic 21, 2008)

No te preocupes Diego, ya volveremos a la carga con paciencia. Las pruebas las hago simpre con un MP3 respondiendo a lo que aconsejabas. Te deseo felices fiestas, principalmente buena salud para pelearla cada día, agradezco tu gentileza excelente como cada forero y a todos en general el mismo deseo. Un abrazo.-


----------



## gokudesm (Dic 21, 2008)

hola, yo termine de armar el tda7294 y se escuchan con una pequeña distorcion puede ser porque estoy usando unos parlantes de 3ohm? como lo puedo solucionar? gracias


----------



## Asterix (Dic 22, 2008)

Hola gokudesm, mirá, yo soy un simple aficionado y se me queman los libros si algo no me anda después de armado. Lo que te puedo contar es que los dos amplificador que arme con este integrado me funcionaron perfecto de una, los parlantes que use son de 4ohm y 8ohm, los probe tanto en serie como paralelo, no se si menos ohms puede hacer distorción, seguramente alguien con conocimiento te podrá fundamentar una respuesta. Suerte con el proyecto!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2008)

Hola Goku.
Tu problema se puede deber a un montón de cosas. Contan pocos datros es muy difícil diagnosticarlo. Puede haber un problema en la fuente, o en el montaja, o en cómo acomodaste los cables o hasta que sean los parlantes los que suenan mal.
Si ponés más datos de tu diseño va a ser más fácil acertar con el diagnóstico. Los 3Ω no deberían ser un problema a menos que lo estés alimentando con un voltaje demasiado alto.

Saludos


----------



## gokudesm (Dic 23, 2008)

ya resolvi el problema le puse un pre y se escucha de lujo. Igual gracias por la respuestas, si quieren despues les subo unas fotos de como quedo terminado?


----------



## Asterix (Dic 24, 2008)

Hola gokudesm, que bueno que ya está, hasta donde yo se siempre se debe colocar un pre, y como anda bien y ya lo probaste te molestaría para que subas lista de componentes, PCB, etc para hacerlo, busco algo simple y funcional y tal vez sea tu caso. Un abrazo, gracias.


----------



## gokudesm (Dic 24, 2008)

hola, yo use este esquema q anda perfecto. yo lo arme sin pcb porque me parecia facil pero si lo queres usa  este. yo puse el standby y el mute a +v q no hay problema 

saludo y felices fiestas.


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jun 12, 2009)

A pesar del tiempo pasado.
Hola. Hice días pasados un amplificador con este TDA y no me funcionó, entre otras cosas por falta de datos o datos erróneos, y hoy descubro este tema y me metí de cabeza, preparé dos plaquetas que están muy buenas, y aunque ya he hecho varias cosas como un amplificador tda 2050? bridge de 30W con un buen pre para guitarra que suena muy bueno y varios efectos, poco o nada conozco de electrónica. 
El tema es que veo el circuito que pusiste y poco tiene que ver con el PCB, y la vista con componentes tiene datos que no entendiendo (por ejemplo E$13, E$?), algunos tiene especificado los valores y otros no. En fin, si tienes un tiempito podrías ver de aclararme el tema o fijarte si el diagram del circuito correspondiente a éste PCB lo tenés por allí.
Desde ya estoy muy agradecido por tu aporte.
Saludos desde Córdoba, Argentina.


----------



## gokudesm (Jun 13, 2009)

aca te paso los archivos cambiados con sus respectivos valores 
suerte thegoldfingers


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola, muchas gracias #159, muy bueno, ya me pongo en el tema y después les cuento.


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jun 13, 2009)

Perdón, perdón no vi el nombre debajo de la "foto" gokudesm. Rectifico. Bueno uno no nace sabiendo.
Saludos


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jun 17, 2009)

Bueno, después del primer intento con mal resultado, dibujé (otras veces con bastante suerte) un nuevo PCB con más aire entre componentes y pistas más anchas, controlé minuciosamente que respondiera al circuito que me pasó gokudesm, armé todo con paciencia --es un circuito extremadamente simple---, conecté todo... encendí y humeó inmediatamente el integrado... en el acto lo apagué y luego de tres o cuatro segundos hiso un ruidito, se abrió y se prendó FUEGO!?, nunca me había sucedido algo igual.
El esquema usado es el siguiente, veamos si alguien puede ayudarme. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 17, 2009)

mira yo no lo hice pero me puse a controlarlo con el circuito recomendado por la hoja de dato y ahi un error en r9 va conectada un extremo con r8 y el pin 2 del IC y el otro extremo al condensador como esta en el circuito te adjunto una imagen para que veas lo que te digo


----------



## zopilote (Jun 17, 2009)

Concuerdo con MFK08, tienes mal posicionado R9 y  C13 (al revez) , corrigelo por que el integrado TDA 7294 se  malogra con facilidad por cualquier mala conexión (hasta con estatica), suerte en tu reparación.

Etolipoz


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jun 18, 2009)

Sí, claro como el agua, lo había colocado bien y luego controlé con el diagrama que tomé de base y LAMENTABLEMENTE está indicado el positivo a tierra. Les adjunto la imagen del circuito erróneo. El quemado es el integrado y no noté ni temperatura ni visualmente nada raro, la pregunta es si ¿puede haberse quemado algún capacitor o resistencia y pueda no notarse?
De todas maneras si sólo se tratara de cambiar de posición el capacitor y reponer el integrado, es una excelente noticia la que me dan porque ya tenía ganas de abandonar el proyecto.
Esta noche lo pruebo y luego les cuento. Gracias


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jun 18, 2009)

Ah, perdón también corregiré el error del R9, claro.


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 18, 2009)

exacto corrigue R9 y la posicion de C13 y de seguro saldra funcionando... eso si tendras q cambiar el Ic. una consulta cuanto cuesta ese integrado? comenta que tal suena porque le tengo mala idea a los TDA


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jun 18, 2009)

Esta noche te paso el precio, pero es más o menos $12 (Arg). Respecto a los TDA, yo hice un amplificador sacado del Datasheet del 2040, con dos Ic en puente que queda de 30W, y realmente funciona una maravilla, al menos para mi. Por eso es que me entusiasma la idea de este amplificador con el que pretendo potenciar una consola Behringer para micrófonos en uso un poco más que casero.
A propósito, el amplificador va a resultar de 8 ohms y quiero conectarlo a dos bafles, significa que cada bafle debe ser de 8 Ohms? puestos en paralelo ó de 4 ohms puestos en serie?


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 18, 2009)

de las dos formas es lo mismo con la diferencia que dos bafles de 8 en paralelo te dara 4ohm y tendras un poco mas de potencia que con dos bafles de 4ohm en seria


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jun 29, 2009)

Bueno luego de un lapsus vuelvo al tema. Corregí lo que debía corregir, también corregí la fuente y logré los 35V, armé muy prolijamente todo, controlé todas las conexiones, verifiqué las soldaduras, etc. Encendí el equipo y NO explotó nada, todo tranqui, y además SUENA, pero a muy bajo volumen y una distorsión como raspando.
Cambié la ficha del bendito Mute/Stand By (creo que por allí está el problema), en una ficha de tres patas dobles conecté el mute y el stand a las patas del medio y Vcc a las de un extremo, de tal manera que al presionar estaría mute. Si lo enciendo con el mute presionado está en mute, lo habilito y suena (mal pero suena) cuando presiono de nuevo ya no mutea más ?.
No sé qué mirarle o qué controlar. Ojala alguien se le ocurra algo.
Saludos



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, cuidá el lenguaje que usás en el foro. Gracais.


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jul 2, 2009)

Señor Cacho, veo que emplear un término coloquial habitual (joraca) le ha llamado a asumir el triste papel de supervisor de las buenas costumbres, preservando por encima de todo el buen lenguaje según su criterio, obviamente, debo decirle que puede estar tranquilo, puesto que he averiguado que el tan censurado término (carajo) no resulta ser una "mala palabra" (Dios me libre y guarde), y para ilustrarle al respecto me tomo el atrevimiento de transcribir algunas definiciones que publica la muy honorable Real Academia Española:

1. expr. coloq. Denota enfado o rechazo. Al carajo el informe.
carajo.
1. interj. U. para expresar disgusto, rechazo, sorpresa, asombro, etc.
del ~.
1. loc. adj. coloq. Muy grande o intenso. Un susto, un frío del carajo.
importar algo un ~ a alguien.
1. loc. verb. coloq. No importarle nada.

Sepa usted señor Cacho que considero ofensivo su accionar, no sólo en el atrevimiento de censurar mi escrito sino en hacerlo público mediante un ridículo cartelito que no aclara nada a los demás miembros del foro, ya que no da las razones de su deplorable acto, por lo cual le exijo las disculpas del caso.

Gustavo Mañá, arquitecto, padre, abuelo y humilde armador aficionado de circuitos electrónicos, entre otras actividades.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 2, 2009)

Señor Mañá:

En respuesta a su objeción he de decir que, en las definiciones, no hay ninguna "mala palabra" [1]. De hecho, creo firmemente que no existen tales cosas _per se_.

Son las diferencias de significado las que sí existen y eso es lo que estudia la semántica, particularmente su rama lingüística. Ahí es donde se ve cómo las diferentes culturas y tiempos asignan significados distintos a las mismas construcciones.

Sin ir más lejos, en España "...el cocodrilo cogió por sorpresa al Capitán Garfio.". Si eso hubiera pasado en nuestro país, Peter Pan no sólo estaría riendo todavía, sino que durante el resto del cuento le mandaría cartas escritas en papel rosa declarándole el amor incondicional de toda la fauna de Nunca Jamás.
Hasta aquí la parte semántica del asunto. No tiene sentido extenderla.

Entran también en juego otras dos cuestiones importantes del lenguaje: La Pragmática y el Contexto Lingüístico (este segundo, parte importante de la primera). Entre ambos terminan de explicar el punto que quiero exponer.
_Grosso modo_, entre ambas se entiende la diferencia de interpretación que se hace de, por ejemplo, "supervisor de las buenas costumbres" según cómo, dónde y en qué circunstancias sea usado.
La ironía y el sarcasmo, entre otros aspectos, entran en los campos de estas secciones de la lingüística.

De todo lo anterior se entenderá que no hay manera de mantener un cierto nivel de lenguaje sin restringir el uso de determinados términos. ¿Cómo, si no, evitar expresiones agraviantes o vulgares que simplemente están formadas por las mismas palabras que algun otro forista puede usar sin objeción?
Sé que se ve lamentablemente arbitrario y de hecho cualquier norma lo es.



No quiero extenderme más en el tema idiomático porque podría ser prácticamente eterno, ni tampoco terminar este escrito sin antes ofrecerle mis disculpas por cualquier ofensa hacia su persona causada por mi accionar. Por favor, tenga por seguro que nunca fue esa mi intención y quedo a su entera disposición para tomar las acciones de desagravio que considere usted pertinentes.


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jul 2, 2009)

Señor Cacho, acepto sus disculpas y pierda cuidado que trataré de no incurrir otra vez en el mal gusto de incluir palabras no acordes al tema tratado, sólo le pido que si por un descuido o equivocación esto sucediera conmigo o incluso con otro integrante del foro, la reprimenda se haga en forma privada o si debe ser pública que sea aclarando a los demás lectores o participantes de todos los pormenores del caso.
Aprovecho también para disculparme por las ironías vertidas.
Atentamente

Gustavo Mañá


----------



## Cacho (Jul 2, 2009)

No hay por qué disculparse. Dejemos este entredicho de lado y olvidado.

Yendo al problema del amplificador, me da la impresión de que con algo como lo de la imagen adjunta tendría que funcionar sin problemas.

Da la impresión de que los dos condensadores quedan cargados y lo único que los descarga es el consumo propio de las entradas Mute y Std-By del integrado. No sería problema si esa corriente fuera relativamente alta, pero por desgracia suele estar en el orden de los uA (no sé exactamente la de este en particular). Con eso el condensador del Mute se descargará mucho tiempo después de haber retirado la alimentación.

Con este simple cambio, los condensadores se descargarán a través de las resistencias y el tiempo de encendido/apagado lo dictará la relacion entre cada par R-C. Hay dos maneras de confirmar la suposición sin implementar los cambios: Una es removiendo los dos condensadores (sólo para la prueba) y la otra es tocando con un cablecito conectado a tierra en el nodo donde aparece +V cuando el switch está cerrado. Aclaración: *Abrir el interruptor antes*, sé que suena obvio, pero no está de más aclararlo.

Saludos


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jul 3, 2009)

Lo primero es que FUNCIONA!, el problema estaba en que volví a poner mal el C2 con el positivo a tierra como mal se muestra en un esquema, lo dí vuelta y BIEN! 
Respecto al mute, probé de conectar a tierra cuando "apago" y envió la corriente al LM317 (regulador externo) y Paf!, lo quemó. Por otro lado es cierto, si tengo puesto el mute al encenderlo queda en mute, pero luego es como dices, la carga debe quedar en los capacitores y no causa ningún efecto. Por ahora lo que más me interesa es que el amplificador funciona y parece que va a andar excelente. Gracias por las ideas y ayudas


----------



## Cacho (Jul 3, 2009)

Primero que nada, felicitaciones por el nuevo amplificador funcionando.

Con respecto a:


			
				thegoldfingers dijo:
			
		

> Respecto al mute, probé de conectar a tierra cuando "apago" y envió la corriente al LM317 (regulador externo) y Paf!, lo quemó.


No entiendo la conexión. El 317 es un regulador positivo y no lleva ninguna pata conectada directamente a tierra.



			
				thegoldfingers dijo:
			
		

> Por otro lado es cierto, si tengo puesto el mute al encenderlo queda en mute...


¿Seguro de que están todos los condensadores "al derecho"? y claro, ¿seguro de que el PCB está bien?

Es muy raro el problema que planteás.

Saludos

Edito y pregunto: ¿Qué votajes hay en las patas de Std-by y Mute en las distintas secuencias de encendido y en los distintos estados? (medidos con respecto a tierra) y ¿cómo es la fuente con la que se alimenta el circuito?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2009)

Qué semanita que terminó hoy...

Por esas cosas de la cabeza que uno no sabe de dónde aparecen, se me cruzó el dibujo en una charla de prevención de la gripe A y me quedé pensando en si no lo había hecho al revés el esquema del interruptor... y... ¡SI! Lo había dibujado al revés.

Perdón, acá lo mando al derecho.

Saludos


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jul 6, 2009)

Mi semana fue también de terror y etube viajando el fin de semana por trabajo así es que recién veo los últimos mensajes. Por la tarde voy a tomar las mediciones que me pides y hago un esquema de las conexiones.


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jul 10, 2009)

Bueno finalmente he podido meterme de nuevo en el tema. La conexión fallida (standBy y mute) era como el primer esquema (#174), y al mandar el V+ a tierra se armó el lío. Viendo el último esquema queda absolutamente claro que así debe ser, y ahora ¡parece tan simpleeeee!
Lógicamente que funciona y perfecto. Muchas gracias.
Ahora me quedan dos temitas (un abuso):
1.- Cómo puedo poner un pote de volumen y de qué valor debería ser. No es imprescindible pero así quedaría más completo.
2.- Tengo dos bafles iguales (parlante de 8", 8 ohms + tweeter 8 ohms), si bien pienso armar un par de mayor potencia, mientras irían bien. Los dos funcionaban y ahora un va bien y otro convierte los sonidos en un ruidito apenas audible y tiende a la distorción fácilmente. Esto quizás sería problema del parlante (desconecté el tweeter y los mismo), pero tengo otro bafle con un Leea de 12", 4 tweeters y 1 bocina y.... me hace ¡lo mismo! ? Puede ser casualidad?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2009)

Finalmente anda. Felicidades por tu amplificador.

Lo del pote de volumen, va como en el dibujo (este sí esta bien a la primera ops: ) y no es crítico el valor. Entre 10 y 25kΩ es de lo más usual. Eso sí: Que sea un pote logarítmico o casi todo el volumen va a aparecer en el último pedacito del recorrido.

En este asunto:


			
				thegoldfingers dijo:
			
		

> 2.- Tengo dos bafles iguales (parlante de 8", 8 ohms + tweeter 8 ohms), si bien pienso armar un par de mayor potencia, mientras irían bien. Los dos funcionaban y ahora un va bien y otro convierte los sonidos en un ruidito apenas audible y tiende a la distorción fácilmente. Esto quizás sería problema del parlante (desconecté el tweeter y los mismo), pero tengo otro bafle con un Leea de 12", 4 tweeters y 1 bocina y.... me hace ¡lo mismo! ? Puede ser casualidad?



Lo primero es medir los parlantes para ver si están en condiciones. Los bobinados deberían presentar una resistencia (tester mediante) del orden de los 6-7Ω (probarlos todos por separado). Amén de eso, probarlos con otro amplificador sería bueno.
Siguiendo con las comprobaciones, revisar bien el cono y el ala para ver si no están rotos, resecos o rajados, y comprobar que no estén trabados, o sea, que se muevan sin raspar nada hacia adelante y hacia atrás.

Segundo, estén o no estén en condiciones, buscar la causa de la falla. Si son parlantes MUY viejos ("muy" con mayúsculas) es posible que hayan fallado los dos y la culpa es de la edad. Si no, sería bastante improbable que se rompieran los dos al mismo tiempo.
Medir la salida del amplificador con la entrada conectada a tierra (esto es para garantizar que no habrá señal entrando) en busca de continua (¿el amplificador está alimentado con fuente simple o partida?). No debería haber, o si la hay deberían ser de unos pocos mV.
Si todo eso es negativo, quizá no soporten la potencia que entrega el "pequeño animalito" y se hayan quemado...

Tercero... No hay tercero. Si no salió con nada de lo anterior, comentá resultados a ver cómo sigue el asunto. 

Saludos


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jul 10, 2009)

Bueno, creo que el "pequeño animalito" (muy bueno el apodo) en sus etapas primitivas de desarrollo, que ya no recuerdo cuál puede haber sido les debe haber largado un maleficio y Páf!, espero salvar al Leea que lo reservaba para un amplificador de guitarra, el otro no vale la pena; efectivamente no mide ni un ohmcito y la continua no aparece ahora así es que vamos bien. 
Ahora me voy a a concentrar en las cajas entonces. He visto unas de dali.dk flacas y altas que me han gustado mucho (tipo lineas de transmisión).
Bueno seguimos en contacto y muchas gracias nuevamente por todo.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2009)

De nada.

Y no te preocupes mucho por hacer una caja. Las guitarras se suelen usar con bables abiertos (son esos que por atrás están... abiertos). Lo más importante es que el parlante en sí sea bueno, y como la guitarra no cubre de 20 a 20000Hz no hace falta una caja fullrange. Con un parlante que cubra de 100 a 4000Hz ya anda bien.
Por el foro hay bastante sobre el tema.

Nos vemos


----------



## gokudesm (Jul 11, 2009)

hola queria saber cual es el pcb que usaste para el tda7294 al final vi tantos que noc cual es el correcto jajaja si lo pueden poner les agradesco? 
y les queria contar que se me quemo este amplio  y lo voy a tratar de hacer de nuevo pero en una plaquetita bien ordenado haci no tengo interferencia.
gracias


----------



## thegoldfingers (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola aquí les dejo el PCB y esquema de este creo que excelente amplificador. Yo lo alimento con +-37V, pero aún no lo he probado en toda su potencia por que no tengo los bafles adecuados; el consejo de Cacho está bien para uno de guitarra pero en realidad a este lo voy a utilizar primero en un equipo de voces potenciando una consola Beringher.
Bueno espero que les sirva (lo de Fuego es una marca personal, nacida a partir de una guitarra que hice hace unos años y se salvó milagrosamente de un incendio, y ahora este amplificador me dió varios dolores de cabeza y hasta se incendió un integrado en una de las pruebas jajaj)
En el listado de materiales falta aclarar que los capacitores sean de 63v y obviamente agregar el integrado TDA7294.







El esquemita de abajo muestra cómo conectar el mute/stand by, por un lado a tierra y por otro a +V, según bien indicado por Cacho.





Bueno, cualquier cosa pregunten.

Que lo disfruten


----------



## dandany (Ago 3, 2009)

thegoldfingers no tengo nada contra tudiseño no quiero ua placa que haga corto circuitos  por los puentes que estan serca al integrado asi que si alguien tiene la amabilidad de pasar un pcb sin puentes serca del integrado y que ande plenamente bien yo se soldar bien eso creo yo  pero no quiero arriesgarme a quemar mis ahorritos...pienso hacerlo definitivo que dure 1 año por los menos  antes de venderlo pero se cuidar muy bien los amplificadores...si alguno tiene un circuitp que le andubo de 1 y sin puentes abajo del integrado si me puede pasar se los agradesco como siempre


----------



## thegoldfingers (Ago 4, 2009)

En ese caso creo que sería más positivo que inicies un nuevo tema.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 4, 2009)

O que mires el datasheet del 7294.
Ahí viene un impreso que podés copiar.

Saludos


----------



## Fakus (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola , la verdad es que no soy un master en electronica, pero me ariesgue a querer hacer el ampli de 100w y tengo una duda con el jack de entrada que compre, tiene 7 patas, (pedi mono) capaz que se equivocaron, la verdad nose. Bueno en fin en el diagrama de pablin y de tantos que vi, solo dice entrada y ahora tengo un componente (jack hembra) con 7 patas, desde ya si alguien me puede dar una mano se lo estoy agradeciendo.


p/d: nunca lei que nadie menciono un precio masomenos.. a mi todo..incluyendo parlante de 60$ , me salio 160


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2009)

Fakus dijo:


> ...el jack de entrada que compre, tiene 7 patas...



Debés tener un jack estéreo con corte. Una ficha mono funciona perfecto en ese, no necesitás cambiarlo.
*Sin* un plug conectado, medí entre qué patas tenés continuidad. Anotá bien eso.
Enchufá un plug y fijate ahora a qué patas se conecta cada parte (te interesan la punta y la masa).
Por último, sacá las conclusiones del caso 

Si eso falla, a subir una foto del bichito en cuestión.
Saludos


----------



## Fakus (Nov 11, 2009)

gracias cacho me arreglaste un buen problema !!
ahora me queda uno mas por el momento si me podes dar una mano con este, que es que le quiero poner un potenciometro de 10k y no se bien donde ponerlo y como.
desde ya gracias y tambien gracias por lo del jake .. hay lo testie.. y ya me di cuenta.. la punta es + y el resto es masa no?

muchas gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2009)

De nada.

El pote, viéndolo de frente, las patas van: izquierda, tierra;  central  a la entrada del ampli y derecha entrada de señal desde donde sea que la traigas.

Y sí, la punta es la que lleva la señal y el resto es masa.

Saludos


----------



## Fakus (Nov 12, 2009)

reiteradamente estoy agradecido  cacho!

y te j**o con una mas. y ya lo tengo armado practicamente, tengo planeado hacer la fuente, y nose que tranformador usar, ya que lei que la mayoria uso uno diferente, nose con cuanto alimento esta plaqueta. bueno todos fueron novatos en esto de la electronica ahora me toca a mi  ser novato!.
gracias por todo!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 13, 2009)

El bicho este se puede alimentar con casi cualquier cosa entre los (más o menos) +-12V y +-28V.

Dividí el voltaje de una de las ramas de alimentación por la carga (impedancia del parlante) y multiplicá por 1,4 ese número. Ahí tenés la corriente que necesitás en el trafo.
Ponele que le metés +-12V y lo vas a usar en 4 Ohm, 12/4=3; 3*1,4=4,2. Tu trafo necesita entregar unos 4A (no es algo taaaaaan estricto, se puede redondear un poco).
Date una vuelta por acá para más datos sobre fuentes.

Saludos


----------



## gonza2-5 (Dic 15, 2009)

hol. Una consulta. Según vos cacho, el máximo con el que s puede slimentar es +-28v?. en datasheet no dice +-50?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2009)

Nop.

Leélo bien, dice +-40V. Y mirá bien los gráficos de potencia contra distorsión y potencia contra voltajede alimentación 
Lo pasás de ese voltaje (poco más o menos) y se empieza a disparar.

Saludos


----------



## gonza2-5 (Dic 22, 2009)

hola.Yo estoy armando el mismo equipo y tengo el mismo problema que vos dkns, no entendí lo de conectar en serie la resistencia y el capacitor como es?
Desde ya muchas gracias

dkns tengo el mismo prblema que vos. agradeceria que me lo expliques. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Ene 5, 2010)

Hola, estoy apunto de empezar a armar un amplificador para guitarra con este integrado, pero tengo la duda de cual es la diferencia entre usar solo un tda, o usar 2 en puente, multiplica la potencia aproximadamente por 2? osea que si uso un parlante de 8ohms me daria unos 120W con una fuente de 24v a 5A? o es como he leido por ahi que daria aproximadamente 150W?


----------



## cabeza de led (Mar 31, 2010)

hola zed yo tambien estoy pensndo en armarlo en punte parece que funciona como decis por lo que estuve leyendo que nos podrian decir es recomendable gracias


----------



## fliadepepo (Abr 23, 2010)

hola dkns yo no se si lograste resolver tus problemas con el ampli, por si no lo lograste y si me permitis darte un consejo te diria que la mejor forma de descubrir tu error es alimentando tu ampli y midiendo tension pista por pista, esto es engorroso pero muy efectivo, lo puntual seria medir todas las pistas y si encontras la tension que deverias tener en cada punto (esto deve ser comprobado de antemano con los calculos correspondientes) entonces no deveria haver error, otra cosa q*UE* podes hacer es comprobar los integrados con el circuito de prueva que se encuentra en el datasheet del mismo, seguro que con este metodo encontras el error en menos de 20 minutos ya que no es un circuito demasiado cargado
muchisima suerte
despues contanos como te fue


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 10, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Me gustaría saber cual es la sensibilidad de entrada del TDA7294, es decir, el voltaje RMS que hay que aplicarle a la entrada para obtener la máxima potencia, para poder diseñar mi propio preamplificador.
Un saludo


----------



## david2009 (Sep 10, 2010)

encontré esto por ahí les guste para armarlo el tda junto con dos transistores alcansa a 240 wat en 4 ohms

lo que no me queda claro es la bobina l1 de cuantas vueltas debería ser y el voltaje no indica ya q*UE* esta en turco

L1- 15 novojaka na 4mm

(cu-lak zica od 1.2mm)
struja mirovanja oko 40mA


----------



## Cacho (Sep 11, 2010)

Y... yo diría que "novojaka" debe querer decir "vueltas" y 4mm será 4mm 

"cu-lak zica od 1.2mm"
Con mis avanzados conocimientos de turco, puedo asegurar que eso es algo que desconozco. Quizá está hablando de la luz (generosa) de platinos del auto...

Y por último, cuando dice "struja mirovanja oko 40mA" está hablando clara y seguramente (bueno, ni clara, ni seguramente) de la corriente de bias: 40mA.

De todas formas, el diseño no me parece algo muy interesante... Poco me gusta, pero si lo vas a armar, adelante nomás y comentá cómo funciona (y sobre todo, si tiene diferencias importantes con el TDA solo).


Saludos


----------



## david2009 (Sep 11, 2010)

no  no lo voy a armar no estoy seguro de que llegase a andar.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Oct 7, 2010)

Pues ya termine de quemar uno (conecte por error el -vs y +vs invertidos) y de armar otro que funciono bien, ambos con el tda7293, lo estoy alimentando con unos +-25V (transformador de 18-0-18), le puse un disipador de CPU de un xbox que tengo por aqui (descompuesto y sin partes, asi me llego) aunque no se si le sirva para este uso, de momento lo probe con musica a un volumen medianamente fuerte y en media hora de uso, no se calento excesivamente, ni siquiera quemaba. pero pues se notaba el aumento de temperatura. Las funciones de stand by y mute se las quite porque hacian mucho ruido al mover los interruptores, lo alimento eso directo con el +vs.

Una cosa que tengo una duda que me gustaria ver si pueden resolverme, en la rectificacion del voltaje, le puse el puente de diodos y dos capacitores de 10,000 uf uno por rama el problema es que al desconectarlo pues no se descargan rapidamente ni gradualmente, asi que al desconectarlo sigue funcionando un par de segundos y hace un pop, hay alguna forma de evitar ese comportamiento?


----------



## Tavo (Oct 7, 2010)

> Una cosa que tengo una duda que me gustaria ver si pueden resolverme, en la rectificacion del voltaje, le puse el puente de diodos y dos capacitores de 10,000 uf uno por rama el problema es que al desconectarlo pues no se descargan rapidamente ni gradualmente, asi que al desconectarlo sigue funcionando un par de segundos y hace un pop, hay alguna forma de evitar ese comportamiento?



Primero que nada, te aconsejaría cambiar esos capacitores de filtrado. Es mejor si ponés dos de 4700uF por rama.

Y por el tema del POP! que hace al apagar el ampli, es normal. No es un pop tan fuerte que hace, realmente no se por que lo hace.
Podrías poner algún consumo extra en la placa rectificadora, cosa de consumir rápido esa energía que queda almacenada.
Una resistencia de ~500 ohms por rama, se me ocurre...
[Una desde el + hasta GND y otra desde GND hacia -]

Saludos.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mmm pues tristemente, mientras estaba haciendo pruebas para medir la temperatura a la que trabajaba despues de 30 minutos con musica a un nivel alto (hard rock , punk y metal pa no fallarle XD), el condensador de la rama negativa de la fuente se empezo a inflar y sacar humo, inmediatamente lo desconecte antes de que estallara =(. Pero tendre que armar de nuevo la fuente  .

Esta vez lo hare con 2 de 4700uf como sugerio tavo, pero me gustaria preguntar... ¿porque es mejor usar mas condensadores de menos uf, que menos condensadores de mas uf?


----------



## Tavo (Oct 8, 2010)

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Esta vez lo hare con 2 de 4700uf como sugerio tavo, pero me gustaria preguntar... ¿porque es mejor usar mas condensadores de menos uf, que menos condensadores de mas uf?


Hola, que tal ZedHqX4 (bonito nombre):

Fogonazo (moderador del foro) ya pensó este tipo de preguntas, entonces hizo este post que trata sobre fuentes de alimentación para audio.
Te recomiendo encarecidamente, le pegues una leída, está muy interesante y va a responder todas tus dudas sobre el tema. Ese thread es genial.

Un saludo.
Tavo.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Oct 9, 2010)

Si, ya lo lei, lo habia olvidado jajajaja, la resistencia que forman cierto cierto


----------



## ChEbA777 (Nov 22, 2010)

hola que tal miren yo arme el pcb de mnicolau... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/
queria saber si lo qlimento con +/-35V si pasaba algo?

tengo miedo a quemarlo.gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2010)

En la *hoja de datos* tenés toda la información que necesitás.


----------



## ChEbA777 (Nov 22, 2010)

buenas...miren tengo solo la posibilidad de contar con un woofer de 12'' 150w y 4 ohm.tengo la fuente anteriormente comentada(+/- 35v).
segun el datasheet tengo que aumentar la impedancia a 8ohm.lo unico que se me ocurre es ponerle en serie un twiter de 4 ohm(el tweeter es pequeño es de 64x64x50 mm).

alguna posible solucion al problema?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> buenas...miren tengo solo la posibilidad de contar con un woofer de 12'' 150w y 4 ohm.tengo la fuente anteriormente comentada(+/- 35v).
> segun el datasheet tengo que aumentar la impedancia a 8ohm.lo unico que se me ocurre es ponerle en serie un twiter de 4 ohm(el tweeter es pequeño es de 64x64x50 mm).


Y así vas a quemar el tweeter



ChEbA777 dijo:


> alguna posible solucion al problema?


Si, seguro:


Cambiás la fuente.
Cambias el parlante.
Ponés DOS PARLANTES IGUALES en serie.
Te asegurás de usar poco volumen en el amplificador.


----------



## ChEbA777 (Nov 22, 2010)

ahi puse un breve esquema de coneccion.seria correcto?

mmm 2 preguntas:

1) puedo usarlo tal cual esta en el esquema a poco volumen?

2) puedo realizar un divisor de voltaje?




gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2010)

ChEbA777 dijo:


> ahi puse un breve esquema de coneccion.seria correcto?


No, así es peor que poner el woofer solo.



ChEbA777 dijo:


> 1) puedo usarlo tal cual esta en el esquema a poco volumen?


 Eso fue lo que dije en la opción 4.



ChEbA777 dijo:


> 2) puedo realizar un divisor de voltaje?


Si es para el volumen, si podés...es una buena idea.


----------



## ChEbA777 (Nov 22, 2010)

perdon por la opcion 4...la repeti para ver si lo entendi bien jejejje....

el divisor de tensionlo decia para la fuente...es factible?



gracias!



PD: podrias explicar porfavor el tema de el divisor para el volumen? no lo entendi.gracias


----------



## pablovera2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hola, estuve leyendo este thread y algunos lugares mas pero todavia no me convenzo. Tengo un trafo de 18+18 de 2A. Mi duda es si me sirve para bancar este integrado, obviamente no a su maxima potencia, pero por lo menos que me tire 40w.

Sugerencias seran muy agradecidas.

Gracias de antemano,
Pablo.


----------



## david2009 (Abr 6, 2011)

si 18+18 se la  banca para una potencia optima


----------



## lemauri (Sep 20, 2011)

Hola yo construi el Amplificador de 90w de Construyasuvideorokola.com con TDA7294, ningun problema, todo mas que bien explicado, en la pagina hay un PCB, mascara de componentes, lista. Hay una version con tap central y otra usando un transformador comun. Realmente muy completo. 

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_tda7294_mono.php

Espero q les pueda servir.
Exitos.


----------



## lemauri (Sep 21, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Y... yo diría que "novojaka" debe querer decir "vueltas" y 4mm será 4mm
> 
> "cu-lak zica od 1.2mm"
> Con mis avanzados conocimientos de turco, puedo asegurar que eso es algo que desconozco. Quizá está hablando de la luz (generosa) de platinos del auto...
> ...



jajajjajajaja, q grande Cacho!!!


----------

